# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Давайте познакомимся >  Что вам мешает общаться на форуме?

## Mazaykina

Как только не называют наши активные форумчане тех, кто заходит на форум и молча штудирует ее страницы: и копателями, и геологами, и трутнями, и читателями. Я уверена, есть много причин вашего молчания. Может эта тема поможет вам выйти из тени? 
Мой вопрос к Вам, уважаемый читатель!* Почему Вы так и не решились стать писателем?* Что мешает Вам, заходя на форум, начать общаться с коллегами по цеху? Вы, наверное, знаете, что для активных пользователей на нашем форуме автоматически открываются все закрытые разделы и там, поверьте, клондайк! Выложено столько материала, что невозможно использовать за всю свою жизнь. 
Но не это главное.
 Важно то, что начав общаться, Вы найдете не только коллег со всего света, а в первую очередь заведете ДРУЗЕЙ. И это не заменит даже самые изюмистые конкурсы или самые последние программы и сценарии. 
Поверьте, наблюдать за кипучей жизнью нашего дома инку очень скучно, гораздо интереснее находиться внутри. 
Не верите? Проверьте сами. Сделайте первый шаг.  :Yes4:

----------

Tatleo (28.03.2020), колентьева (09.11.2021), Роза31 (16.02.2017), Таша71 (29.09.2017)

----------


## KUZJA128

Здраствуйте! Меня зовут Нина. 
Я тоже долго была геологом, но прочитав несколько постов, о том, что общаться здесь гораздо интереснее, чем просто читать, решила попробовать!
Понравилось! Очень понравилось! И всем советую!
Спасибо Вам Марина за прекрасную тему! Возможно, благодаря ей, кто-то тоже захочет и решится начать писать. 
Действительно, очень сложно!
Во-первых, даже покапавшись и немного разобравшись что к чему, не понятно с чего начать. Например, мое первое сообщение было в ИНКУ-баторе у Курочки в теме "Проверим алгеброй гармонию", где я написала о своей проблеме, которая давно не давала мне покоя. Меня поддержали! Спасибо огромное! 
А надо было бы сначала отметиться в темках про знакомство. 
Во-вторых, действительно, сделать первый шаг очень страшно! Есть что-то такое в подсознании, как будто ты пришел в чужой дом и не знаешь, позвонить или постучать.
Но нужно постучать, позвонить и перешагнуть этот порог! Это стоит того! Такую поддержку профессионалов, мне кажется, нигде больше не найдешь. 
И оказывается, многие страхи у людей совпадают, и многие здесь прошли тот этап, на котором нахожусь сейчас я. Они побороли эти страхи, прошли через похожие трудности и теперь помогают нам новичкам и словом и делом!
Низко в ноги кланяюсь Вам, Мастера Праздника, за вашу щедрость и добродушие! 
А вам Марина отдельно! За эту тему!

----------

Lee1974 (05.12.2018), Елена-Tktyf (12.10.2020)

----------


## Rogdon

Всем привет) Я на форуме совсем не давно, хоть и зарегистрировался 8 месяцев назад, но только для того, чтобы найти какую-то инфу, я уже даже и не помню какую именно, после этого не заходил на форум, но теперь я снова здесь) Я сам еще студент, но уже начал вливаться в эту сферу деятельности, и надеюсь, что этот форум поможет мне найти то, что мне нужно, чтобы добиться определенных вершин  в данном виде деятельности)))

----------


## YLKE

Откровенно говоря  новичку очень сложно сделать первый шаг. Я реально не представляла, что писать и в каких темах. На момент регистрации здесь, я только готовилась к первой свадьбе. Опыта ни какого, чем делиться? Что писать? Ведь по сути все уже сказано и написано. С большим трудом я набрала 30 сообщений. Конечно модераторы форума гуманны и не информативные сообщения принимаются, но...
Самый лучший выход для новичка, найти нейтральную тему и просто общаться. Это станет началом.

----------

MILAALEX (04.11.2020), Роза31 (16.02.2017)

----------


## prozerpina65

Мне так же было сложно начинать, хотя, вроде, и язык подвешен. Этот форум тоже нашла совершенно случайно. Надо было провести юбилей у свата (45 лет). Провела. Понравилось и гостям, и мне. Этой весной попросила подруга провести юбилей. Подошла к этому вопросу уже более основательно. Потом свадьба ее сына. Как-то зажглась. Сейчас уже и реквизита добавилось. Правда, я далеко не сценарист. Сценарии составляю, пользуясь чужими идеями и наработками, подгоняя под себя, под публику. Избегаю пошлых конкурсов. Конечно, существует проблема о заявлении себя на рынке. Сейчас готовлюсь к новогоднему корпоративу. Думаю, благодаря бескорыстию Мастеров, все пройдет успешно.

----------


## kollibri

я только делаю первые шаги здесь, и боязно как-то :Blush2:  потому что толком еще не знаю форум, не хочется повторяться, быть как-то невпопад. поэтому сначала конечно буду знакомиься с тем что и где есть, а уж потом и в беседы вливаться :Drag 01:

----------


## white_liliya_

Я тоже новичок не только в форуме, но и в проведении торжеств, до этого была видеографом несколько лет. Пока стесняюсь вмешиваться в какие-то беседы, думала пока пригодится в ветке Сам себе режиссер, но что-то она не очень активная. Тем более, ну что я пока могу посоветовать или чем помочь тем, кто здесь старожилы.

----------


## Виктор З

*white_liliya_*, согласен! Мне кажется это нормальным - приходя в новую компанию сначала осмотреться)) Вот теперь, осмотревшись, можно начинать писать, и становиться участниками. Кстати, одна из причин не начинать общаться сразу следующая: возможно то что я напишу, чем поделюсь уже давно написано до меня... Я особо не общался с ведущими в сети до этого форума. Спасибо Вам за ваше стремление помочь адаптироваться новичкам!))

----------


## PAN

> стремление помочь адаптироваться новичкам!


Ну, это к Тане...)))

(идите по ссылке, которая ниже...)
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...68#post4509268

----------


## Курица

> Ну, это к Тане...)))


 :Blush2:  ко мне... ко мне... :Aga: 
Накормлю, обогрею, дорогу укажу :Ok:

----------

Lee1974 (05.12.2018)

----------


## потеряшка

Здравствуйте! Пока я только читатель :Blush2: , но очень хочется стать писателем! Я не профессионал, работаю в детском саду поваром, на досуге провожу юбилеи и праздники для коллег. Думаю всё у меня получится, тем более, что люди здесь все приветливые и очень добрые!

----------


## Капа

Здравствуйте, форумчане! Зарегистрировалась на форуме давно. Случайно наткнулась на тему кукольный театр, и очень долго была просто читателем. Эта тема мне очень помогала, так как я занимаюсь самодеятельным кукольным театром. Не знаю, что случилось, но сейчас я этой темы не могу найти. Я не очень активный и грамотный пользователь интернета, поэтому и не писала ничего. Да и больше хочется учиться, делиться особо нечем. Опыта маловато. Подскажите, что надо делать , что бы были доступны все темы , многое что хочется почитать не открывается. Интересуюсь проведением детских праздников, кукольным театром. Имею кое какой опыт по пошиву кукол.

----------


## tolga

Здравствуйте, Капа. Я тоже новичок. Меня также интересовал вопрос доступа ко многим темам. Но я поняла, что для этого надо написать 30 сообщений и должно пройти 30 дней с момента регистрации.

----------


## Капа

Да, теперь я уже сама поняла , что для этого надо. Просто ещё раз прочла правила. Только так и не пойму куда исчезла тема Кукольный театр, её вела Татьяна Доливец, может кто то подскажет?

----------


## Татьяна СПБ

Всем привет! Я вот тоже все читала,читала, а теперь решила и писать) Попробую выложить и свои какие творения))) Ну и конечно огромное спасибо и низкий поклон за такой форум))

----------

Вергун (13.11.2016)

----------


## ТаняД

Очень хочется стать писателем, но пока нечего сказать, кроме "спасибо".

----------


## Anna777

Здравствуйте! Я пока активный читатель, но в скором времени очень хочу выложить и свои творения на ваш суд!!!

----------


## Владимирская Екатерина

Доброй ночи) вас приветствует город Таганрог, Ростовская облась, в моем лице))) Зовут меня Катерина, сравнительно не давно начался мой путь-ведущей, я долго скиталась по просторам интернета, и пыталась найти поддержку, совет, возможно грамотную критику,но.... к сожалению не нашла понимания, пока не открыла для себя этот форум) мне очень многое до сих пор не понятно. но думаю что со временем справлюсь... надеюсь на ваше понимание и поддержку) 
С Уважением Катенька

----------


## тётя Мотя

ТОлько вошла и уже пишу...А дальше...Надо освоиться, а потом уж нас не остановить... :Derisive:

----------


## италия

Пытаюсь понять, как "жить" здесь, как общаться на форуме, как выбирать тему и друзей для беседы. Меня интересует "писательство".

----------


## Анна Седых

А я этот форум открыла благодаря творческой семье Порубовых, как-то читая их материал они написали "эту идею подсказали нам творческие люди на форуме ин-ку" и я в поисковике сразу же его нашла!Спасибо им огромное! Первым делом меня заинтересовали изюминки мастеров!!! Близкими по духу мне были сокровища Ирины Окрыленной!Я покупала ее материал и успешно использовала  в работе! За что ей огромное спасибо!!!!!!!

----------


## людмила иванова

это же такое счастье-общение родственных по неиссякаемому творчеству душ-ФОРУМ!Наш форум!Пока присматриваюсь,принюхиваюсь,прислушиваюсь...
и просто дух захватывает от обилия тем и собщений!Я с вами,и это супер! :Yahoo:

----------

Lee1974 (05.12.2018)

----------


## Анюта я тутА

Зарегистрировалась давно, но ни писателем, ни читателем стать не пришлось. Даже и забыла о регистрации. а тут пришло на почту уведомление, немного полистала форум и захотелось влиться в семью. Принимайте! Правда я пока познакомлюсь  и найду место, где бы пописать  :Smile3:

----------


## Курица

Ой, Анют...не поняла сразу - без ударения -то... :Taunt: 



> я пока познакомлюсь  и найду место, *где бы пописать*


,
что ты имеешь в виду. А когда поняла -поняла, что  с чувством юмора у тебя всё *ок* :Ok:  - наш человек! :Grin:

----------


## DianaFast

Здравствуйте. Я зарегистрировалась на форуме два года назад, по двум причинам не стала активным пользователем, это:
1-мне было сложно тут разобраться и я не проявила усердия.(хотелось быстро разобраться, а я почувствовала, что придется много времени тратить на этот форум).
2-когда начала читать правила, там так категорично было сказано о том, что нужно что-то выкладывать. в общем это понятно, я согласна с этим, но категоричность меня испугала) и я не поняла что выкладывать, тут так много материала, кому что нужно еще - трудно разобраться. 

И до сих пор я в непонимании как начать работу здесь, но решила все-таки писать хоть что-то. Попробую и освоюсь) Хочется быть полезной и брать что-то новое.

----------


## Окsana_hol

Здравствуйте, я зарегистрирована давно, но не дружу я с техникой, вот только разобралась,как писать, еще буду разбираться как выкладывать свой материал.

----------


## черенок ольга гавриловна

Вот и я тоже, уже давно зарегестрирована(регестрировала меня моя дочь),  сама я с техникой не дружу. Попытаюсь еще раз разобраться как общаться и выклвдывать материал.

----------


## тютюня

всем привет.оказывается я не одна такая.когда пришла тык мык ничего не поняла.но посидев с недельку начала разбираться.и конечно спасибо большое Татьяне Курочке :Meeting: она никого не оставляет

----------


## Neja

Добрый день. Почитала... Соглашусь с уже высказанными мнениями по поводу того, что сразу начать писать достаточно сложно. Много материала, интересной информации, вроде и своя имеется, да как-то боязно становится, нужна ли она кому...куда и как ее поместить.  Почитав, чувствуешь даже какую-то растерянность, неуверенность. Я, например, обычно составляю сценарии из найденного в сети материала, понятно, переработанного под собственные интересы и нужды. Не думаю, что так поступаю только я, наверняка, многие. Потому и терзают сомнения, не будешь ли выглядеть глупо со своими переделками-передумками и стоят ли они того, чтоб их озвучивать. :Blush2:

----------


## Aleshinka

Доброго времени суток, коллеги!

Как только зарегистрировалась, честно говоря, разбежались и глаза и мысли! Столько полезной и интересной информации от профессионалов и не только, да еще и разложенной по полочкам я не встречала нигде. и с каждой минутой моего путешествия по форуму я все больше хочу выразить благодарность тем людям, благодаря которым этот проект "живет и процветает -  Низкий Вам поклон !!!!!!

По-поводу своей "писанины" - скажу честно - пока мысли разбегаются, хочется написать и там и тут, читаешь и впитываешь в себя как губка.  Но уже чувствуется необходимость делиться своим опытом и знаниями,  которые, может быть, для мэтров покажутся где-то нелепым, где-то не к месту. А может быть, кто-то найдет в этом что-то для себя. ведь невозможно знать все,  а совершенствоваться нужно =)) Так что - потихонечку вливаюсь в Вашу семью и надеюсь, что стану достойным ее членом.

----------


## Aleshinka

*Neja*, даже если наши "выдумки" осудят - это будет здоровая критика, которая даст почву для дальнейшего творческого роста =))

----------


## Хрисеида

Зарегистрировалась давно. А что писать, даже не знала. Казалось, что все мои идеи уже давно кто-то придумал. У творческих людей мысли сходятся)) Море информации, как добавить что-то новое? Будем пытаться)))

----------


## Юля Чёрная

Думаю, все писатели начинали с чтения, неужели есть исключения? Что - то у меня сплошь рифмы.... так и разговаривать-то нормально разучишься, не то, что писать! Видимо, нужно достигнуть точки кипения, когда уже невмоготу молчать и, действительно, есть, что сказать. А, прежде, проникнуться атмосферой форума, ведь даже "жалобную книгу" требуют, отведав блюдо.

----------


## Светлана Линенко

Здравствуйте, форумчане! Я тоже новичок, зарегистрировалась недавно. 



> Думаю, все писатели начинали с чтения, неужели есть исключения? Видимо, нужно достигнуть точки кипения, когда , действительно, есть, что сказать. А, прежде, проникнуться атмосферой форума.


Соглашусь с Юлей. Пустые посты никому не нужны, а сказать пока нечего, нужно немного освоиться.

----------


## Ritulya993

Да, начать писать не просто. Вот и опыт, точнее стаж уже к 20-ти... и счет мероприятий к 1000... А вдруг, была не была... напишу! Помните, как в песне "Не надо бояться тяжелой задачи, 
 А надо бояться дешёвой удачи. 
 Не надо бояться быть честным, но битым, 
 А надо бояться быть лживым и сытым." Е.Евтушенко

----------


## Галина28

Привет!Только что зарегистрировалась.Как-будто и есть чем поделиться,ведь стаж работы немаленький (32г.-в дет.сад. муз.рук.),но в голове сейчас - каша.Да и с компьютером пока не очень дружу.Но,думаю в скором времени стану активным участником форума .

----------


## matilda pititeikina

Здравствуйте! Хотелось бы поделиться своими наработками, т.е не то, что-бы совсем своими. Где то в инете когда то нашла идею, а вот обработка, нарезки муз - это лично моё. Где можно это выложить, что б не просто лежало, а люди посмотрели, и что-то подсказали, покритиковали, или похвалили (это конечно лучше).

----------


## Сашуля Денискина

Здравствуйте! Я тоже свежезарегистрированная, хотя по форуму партизаню давненько. От обилия информации уже глаза разбегаются вместе с мыслями))) Сейчас я их немного в порядок приведу и обязательно поделюсь чем-нибудь полезным с кем-нибудь приятным.

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте! Я тоже *свежезарегистрированная*, хотя по форуму партизаню давненько. От обилия информации уже глаза разбегаются вместе с мыслями)))


Вэлкам сюда,Сашуля!!!http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137135 
Только тебя нам и не хватало!!!!!!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Паша Сницарь-Лысяков

> Откровенно говоря  новичку очень сложно сделать первый шаг. Я реально не представляла, что писать и в каких темах. На момент регистрации здесь, я только готовилась к первой свадьбе. Опыта ни какого, чем делиться? Что писать? Ведь по сути все уже сказано и написано. С большим трудом я набрала 30 сообщений. Конечно модераторы форума гуманны и не информативные сообщения принимаются, но...
> Самый лучший выход для новичка, найти нейтральную тему и просто общаться. Это станет началом.


Вот у меня тоже самое сейчас. 
Этот форум мне посоветовал, можно сказать, мой учитель.
Знаю, что 30 сообщений набрать нужно.
Общаться не боюсь, но пока не о чём!
Да и тупо же флудить по темам будет не корректно. 
Так что пока я да, "землекоп" ещё тот:)

----------


## Geshka

Зарегистрировалась год назад, но так и не стала жителем in-ku. Ни землекопом, ни тем более писателем. Теперь начала с самого начала, с первых старниц, со знакомства. Так, думаю, будет правильно. Когда дойду до "материала" - пойму что к чему. Пойму, что я могу дать форумчанам. Пока не стараюсь ничего найти для себя, пытаюсь пока просто понять систему постепенно, постранично, по порядку. Перескакивать быстро уже пыталась год назад, ничего не получилось, ... Хочешь жить в семье, пойми правила и порядки этой семьи..... Пытаюсь....

----------


## Milahca

Регистрация 05.07.2008 А как это было...???? Попросили провести День милиции. И я начала к нему готовиться. Нашла интересные стихи и ссылки на песни, а чтоб их прослушать требовали регистрацию. Ну я и зарегистрировалась... Потом зашла на сайт вновь через год и опять же по поисковику меня на форум отправили.... И о чудо я оказалась уже пользователем форума.. Я умею воплощать идеи ,а вот сочинять и выдумывать не выходит.. Поэтому сижу в тенёчке и читаю.. Единожды выставила материал с просторов интернета взятый, а меня в воровстве обвинили... После этого я на три года замолчала... Ну а теперь хочу общения, и учиться хочу!

----------


## Milahca

> Здравствуйте! Хотелось бы поделиться своими наработками, т.е не то, что-бы совсем своими. Где то в инете когда то нашла идею, а вот обработка, нарезки муз - это лично моё. Где можно это выложить, что б не просто лежало, а люди посмотрели, и что-то подсказали, покритиковали, или похвалили (это конечно лучше).


Не если темы закрыты.. То можно прямо здесь выкладывать,а потом продублировать

----------


## Vestochka

Огромное спасибо создателям этого сайта!!! :Ok:  :Oj:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Я работаю музыкальным руководителем, руковожу взрослым хором, провожу игровые программы для взрослых и детей. Очень люблю свою работу и нахожусь в постоянном поиске, как сделать её лучше, интереснее. Хочется, чтобы моя деятельность приносила всегда радость окружающим. Очень надеюсь внести и свою лепту на сайте, ведь чтобы научиться, нужно научить другого. Когда делишься своими наработками, сам их прокручиваешь в голове, осмысливаешь, да ещё и взгляд со стороны получить можно. Очень надеюсь влиться в эту семью!

----------


## VanDerMade

Как я рада, что наткнулась на этот замечательный форум!!! :Yahoo:  
Случайно (с гугл-картинок) попала на страницу "Оформление и декорации" в детсадовском разделе.... и уже не смогла оторваться - полдня я ваш читатель!)))
        Я с недавнего времени являюсь директором сельского ДК (он же худ.рук/муз.рук/художник-оформитель/сценарист/ведущий..и т.п.)))), поэтому такой кладезь информации, как ИН-КУ - для меня просто подарок сегодня!!! Спасибо всем, щедро делящимся своим опытом! 
Сама я тоже креативный человек и, надеюсь, тоже окажусь кому-то полезной...."писательницей". :Aga:

----------


## Svetulya1980

Очень хочется стать "писателем", но пока статус "читателя-копателя-форумопознавателя" (простите за каламбур), соглашусь с многими - страшновато писать, но, как говорится, главное - настрой! Постепенно буду вливаться в дружную компанию жителей этого чудесного форума. Спасибо, что вы есть!

----------


## Капитан Флинт

Что мешает? Отсутствие издательств, специализирующихся на текстовой детской литературе и не превращающих ее в крутой бизнес.

----------


## KsenyLi

> Я с недавнего времени являюсь директором сельского ДК (он же худ.рук/муз.рук/художник-оформитель/сценарист/ведущий..и т.п.))))


Привет, меня Оксана зовут.Мне очень знакома эта тема, в нашем ДК (правда районном) мы все выполняем любую работу. Наш худ.рук и поет в фольк. коллективе и проводит детские программы. Не хватает разрешенных единиц в штате, поэтому и приходится делать все подряд. Но именно такие люди становятся человеками-оркестрами.Будем знакомы)))

----------

Lee1974 (05.12.2018)

----------


## иллюзия реальности

Недавно зарегистрировалась здесь, что и про что писать не знаю)))) Я человек творческий, но в сфере аниматоров новичок, из новичков  :Blush2:  
Один раз попробовала себя в роли ведущей мс , очень понравилось. Хочу быть детским аниматором, а в последствии развить себя до более серьезной роли, 
но не знаю с чего начать. ))) Вообще в тупике... Может быть если продолжу здесь общение, смогу чему-то научится, и надеюсь найти друзей по интересам)) :Meeting:

----------


## Леди Чайка

Пишу для детей сценарии, значит писатель. Возможно всё получиться. "БЕЗ ПРОБЛЕМ"!!!!!!!

----------


## Курица

*Капитан Флинт*, 
*Леди Чайка*, 
позволю себе-на правах модератора-немножко уточнить...
 :Blush2: 
вы, по-видимому, не прочли *начальный пост* нашего Админа Марины в этой темке и БУКВАЛЬНО поняли вопрос, вынесенный в её название ...
А тут вопрос-то-о другом...
Он обращён к тем, кого у нас на Форуме часто называют "геологами"-кто регится и сидит в засаде, копируя себе в комп посты других...




> Как только не называют наши активные форумчане тех, кто заходит на форум и молча штудирует ее страницы: и копателями, и геологами, и трутнями, и читателями. Я уверена, есть много причин вашего молчания. *Может эта тема поможет вам выйти из тени? 
> Мой вопрос к Вам, уважаемый читатель! Почему Вы так и не решились стать писателем? Что мешает Вам, заходя на форум, начать общаться с коллегами по цеху?*

----------


## ИрихаК

Всем доброго денёчка) Честно говоря страшно становиться писателем т.к понимаешь что предложить то особо нечего .На таких форумах столько творческих людей со своими идеями ,задумками . А у меня что то не очень получается самой придумывать такие классные вещи,хотя стараюсь ,пока только переделываю под себя то ,что уже сотворили другие.Задавать кучу вопросов и выпрашивать постоянно (а вышлите мне)  считаю не есть хорошо.Люди которые хотели поделится своим материалом ,выставили его на страничках форума ,не думаю что у них куча свободного времени ,чтоб отвечать на мои ( а можно мне тоже).Поэтому ищу ,рою), читаю  ,потом снова перечитываю,за тем собираю всё это в кучу и всё получается благодаря Вам мэтры праздничной индустрии.  Опыт приходит со временем , а мой стаж год и 1 месяц.Надеюсь и у меня всё получится)) обязательно получится!!!  А пока хочу сказать огромное спасибо всем Вам , кто помогает начинающим ведущим.Спасибо огрооооомное!!!

----------


## Капитан Флинт

> *Капитан Флинт*, 
> *Леди Чайка*, 
> позволю себе-на правах модератора-немножко уточнить...
> 
> вы, по-видимому, не прочли *начальный пост* нашего Админа Марины в этой темке и БУКВАЛЬНО поняли вопрос, вынесенный в её название ...
> А тут вопрос-то-о другом...


Каюсь: не вник. Просто увидел формулировку вопроса и выдал то, что наболело.

----------


## o-madam

Здравствуйте, коллеги, единомышленники и мэтры этого сайта! зарегистрировалась уже давно и, честно скажу, редко бываю здесь. Объясню почему. Первоначально сработала моя, сама знаю, отрицательная черта - делать все быстро, а здесь надо сообщения набрать и т.д. Сейчас заглянула и стыдно стало, что я как раз и есть из разряда геологов и трутней. Буду реабилитироваться:)

----------


## Александра здесь я)))

Спасибо за уточнение...вернее КОНКРЕТНОЕ пояснение постановки вопроса!!..а так честно начала собираться отвечать ...что то время , то еще что-то)))...а так...вот ...сижу...занимаюсь ПИСАНИНОЙ на форуме...так что ПИСАТЕЛЬ Я)))

----------


## Snezhana-Holiday

Всем привет! Я новичок на этом форуме, пока изучаю что здесь есть, и как этим пользоваться) Вообще меня привело сюда желание познакомиться с коллегами по цеху. А точнее привела меня сюда одна фамилия - это Марина Морозова. Я слышала о ней много, вступила в её группу в контакте, а потом уже попала сюда) Чему очень рада. Думаю со временем найду здесь не только коллег, но и друзей))

----------


## Tanusha75

Добрый день. Я, наверное, тоже отношусь к разряду читателей. Но, скажу я вам, сам сайт очень сложный, разобраться очень тяжело, где можно найти интересующие меня темы, чтобы до них добраться, действительно нужно стать копателем. Чтобы хорошо разобраться нужна масса времени, которого, к сожалению, просто нет. Да и правило форума тоже не очень располагает к общению....А писать просто так что-нибудь, чтобы набрать необходимое количество сообщений..... Но, потихоньку дойдем и до писателей...

----------


## DeLavar

Чуствую себя, как "провинциалка, а эскалатор бежит..."(с)
Понимаю, что во всём разберусь со временем.
Но времени понадобится много.
Есть опыт общения на форуме другого профиля.
Здесь всё интересно.)
Подписи, кстати, это очень хорошо, 
но некоторые "затмевают" само сообщение уважаемых форумчан.

----------


## ЛЯЛЯКИ

Что мешает стать писателем.... Наверно немного страшновато. Когда только зарегистрировалась на сайте и начала читать сообщения, почувствовала себя совсем "зеленой" по отношению к мастерам.   Я пока не волшебник, только учусь... и т.д., на данном этапе читаю и впитываю в себя как губка (боб!) советы и рекомендации замечательный ведущих праздников! У меня  есть задумки для новых конкурсов и игр, не решаюсь предложить.   :Blush2:

----------


## himmelinka

> есть задумки для новых конкурсов и игр, не решаюсь предложить.


решайся :Yes4: , предложи их тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136288&page=63

----------


## Курица

> не решаюсь предложить


*ЛЯЛЯКИ*, знаешь, какую пословицу использует иногда  моя мамочка? :Derisive: 
"Мужик на барина всю жизнь сердился, а барин и не знал!"
Ну как. скажи нам пожалуйста, мы узнаем, что у тебя,*ЛЯЛЯКИ*, замечательные конкурсы??? Мы тоже хотиииим!
Сделай первый шаг, и дальше все пойдет по накатанной!
Поверь :Taunt: -в лоб тебя через монитор никто не ударит! :Ok: Проверено!

----------


## ЛЯЛЯКИ

> решайся, предложи их тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136288&page=63


Уже  :Blush2:  Начало положено, если не закидают, буду дальше прорываться! :Girl Blum2:

----------


## mc ka4an

Всем большой привет...на форуме не так давно,очень профессионалы рекомендовали посетить...сам из Днепропетровска(Украина),в данный момент читаю информацию,пытаюсь заводить знакомства,ну и конечно же,жду когда откроются все двери,и информации будет пруд пруди))))))а если честно,то пришел за новыми знаниями и программами не столь давними,дабы радовать людей....начал вести мероприятия с 31.08 и вот,по сегодняшний день,семь свадеб,два дня рождения,два корпоратива и одна презентация...вот таков мой старт....буду рад новым знакомствам,и по возможности обязательно поделюсь своим опытом))

----------


## olyana35

Здравствуйте!Я тоже долгое время была геологом,но только из-за того,что не было постоянного доступа к инету.Сейчас я имею все,и буду рада общению.Возможно,вряд ли чем-то смогу удивить,но на что-то может и  сгожусь.Я считаю даже просто пообщавшись с людьми такого уровня уже наберешься определенного опыта!!!!!

----------


## Виктория"83

Здравствуйте. Я на форуме зарегистрирована с 2011г., тогда было доступно намного больше тем, но я подчеркнула для себя как некоторые "старожилы" критиковали "новичков".Сразу пропало желание общения.С тех порочень редко бываю на форуме,мне легче пообщатся при встречи, или на другом форуме.Никого не хотела  обидеть с ув.отношусь к каждому из вас.

----------


## Vestochka

Приветствую всех! После регистрации тоже довольно долго бродила - много интересных людей, тем, а сказать, добавить особенно нечего. Но я попала на вебинар к Елене Волшебнице - была просто в восторге! Никогда ещё я не чувствовала так ярко краски осени и работа стала гораздо интереснее! А сторожилам поклон за интересные идеи!

----------


## Капитан Флинт

Что мешает? Отсутствие собеседников.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Что мешает? Отсутствие собеседников.


Как Вы считаете, Павел, что для этого нужно сделать, чтобы из 130 тысяч пользователей форума нашлись хотя бы несколько человек, желающих с удовольствием с Вами побеседовать? Почему у одних отбоя от собеседников нет, а другому их не найти?  :Meeting:  
Всё в Ваших руках!  :Victory:

----------


## yulesso

Здравствуйте! Мне тоже посоветовал профессионал DJ зарегистрироваться на этом сайте. Пока хожу-брожу,надеюсь вскоре пойму что к чему.

----------


## Лада-Т

Доброго времени суток всем! Действительно, вначале проще быть "копателем". Потому что начальство сказало - сделай, а как - уже твои проблемы. Вот и скачешь по сайтам зайцем, кенгуру, брандашмыгом и бармаглотом. Тут посмотришь, там урвёшь, где-то картинка на идею наведёт - думаю, всем знакомо. На этом сайте материала и идей ну оччччччень много! Почему не писала - а времени на общение не было. Да и сейчас почти нет. Знаю, что в обсуждениях и спорах приходит истина. Где взять времени на эти обсуждения? Был бы дома компьютер... А он у меня пока только на работе. Постараюсь исправиться.

----------


## Ксения Грант

Здравствуйте! Можно поделюсь... Что мешает мне...

1. Опыт общения на форумах, всегда заканчивался негативно. Дело в том, что я начинающая ведущая, по своей основной профессии - я строитель кошачьей недвижимости. А на наших профессиональных форумах царит "скандальная" атмосфера... )))) Устала от негатива.

2. Страх того, что если напишешь свою идею, тебя раскритикуют со всех сторон.

3. Пока не разобралась в форуме. Пытаюсь понять, что у Вас к чему! Где уж тут копать.... Я не могу еще пока понять как фото свое миру явить! ))))

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Можно поделюсь... Что мешает мне...


Ксения, здравствуйте! Приятно познакомиться и милости просим в наш Дом, который теперь и Ваш! Поздравляем!  :flower: 




> 1. Опыт общения на форумах, всегда заканчивался негативно. Дело в том, что я начинающая ведущая, по своей основной профессии - я строитель кошачьей недвижимости, а на наших профессиональных форумах царит "скандальная" атмосфера... )))) Устала от негатива.
> 
> 2. Страх того, что если напишешь свою идею, тебя раскритикуют со всех сторон.


От негатива, конечно же, никто не застрахован. И обещать, что на нашем форуме будет тихая, мирная и спокойная жизнь, было бы нечестно. Бывает всякое. И тем не менее, статус интернационального культурного форума обязывает ко многому. Стараемся держать "марку"!  :Ok: 




> 3. Пока не разобралась в форуме. Пытаюсь понять, что у Вас к чему! Где уж тут копать....


Ксения, в "копании" Вас трудно заподозрить!  :Grin:  За первые сутки регистрации у Вас уже 3 сообщения, а значит - Вы НАША, общительная и умная девушка, видно невооружённым взглядом!  :Yes4: 




> Я не могу еще пока понять как фото свое миру явить! ))))


В разделе у ведущих есть замечательная темка  *А КАК? Часто задаваемые вопросы на форуме*. Там наши форумчане доходчиво рассказывают и объясняют, что к чему и как.

Если уважаете более официальный и технический язык, то есть *Справка по форуму*, в которой тоже есть ответы на многие вопросы.

Удачи! :Ok:

----------


## НаТусёнок

Всем здравствуйте! Сразу хочу выразить всем огромную благодарность за всё и всем! Закономерный вопрос и у каждого свой ответ.Начну с того, что нахожусь на стадии освоения компьютера как такового.Научилась печатать, пользоваться принтером,а вот прикрепить сообщение или ссылку...Хочется,очень хочется общаться, искать, творить.И если " не выхожу в эфир", то наверное в какой-то степени из-за боязни "нажать ни на ту кнопку".Уже пообщалась с Ириной Игнатовой. Умница, кладезь идей.Да, хочется. чтобы открылись эти "потайные дверки".Постараюсь всё для этого сделать.Ведь чтобы "оставаться на плаву" - надо идти в ногу со временем, а сделать это можно. в чём я УБЕЖДЕНА, только ВМЕСТЕ!

----------


## Курица

> а вот прикрепить сообщение или ссылку...


Ната, узнать, КАК -элементарно, читай  здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028&page=52

----------


## НаТусёнок

Спасибо! Уже удалось выставить аватарку.Не так трудно дать ответ, как трудно задать вопрос.

----------


## mochalova19

Всех форумчан с Новым годом!Пока появилась возможность и время,получше знакомлюсь с разделами форума и пытаюсь выложить свой материал.Пусть пока не всё получается,но учиться никогда не поздно.Буду рада.если мои наработки пригодятся коллегам!

----------


## Страна веселья

Здравствуйте всем!!! Меня зовут Анита! Я из Карелии. Огромное спасибо за такой замечательный форум, хотя пока сложновато, никак не могу разобраться куда писать, как писать и как отвечать. Чуть погодя, как разберусь, буду набираться опыта, ну и своим делиться!!!

----------


## Таняша

Действительно , переступить "порог" очень сложно. Я давно читаю форум. Но пишу сама крайне редко. Почему-то мне кажется, что я должна делится своими наработками , своим личным материалом. Но его пока мало , да и нет уверенности , что он понравится другим. Поэтому пока чаще читаю , чем пишу...

----------


## malyshkau

*Курица*, меня возьмите под свое крылышко :Blush2:  :Smile3:

----------


## Курица

> Курица, меня возьмите под свое крылышко


Яночка, с удовольствием!!!
Перейди по ссылочке, окажешься в темке для новичков, в так называемом "ИН_КУ баторе", там познакомимся и пойдем по страницам форума гулять)))http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=276 
Конкретно жду тебя в ЭТОЙ темке: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138382&page=8

----------


## tatjana_73_14

привет всем! Я одна из копательниц, ну или геологов... начинать всегда очень трудно, а если еще и не на ты с компом, то дело совсем труба! ну вот решила сделать первый шаг, потому-что сайт действительно интересный и полезный. Думаю Вы мне поможите, и со временем я стану активным пользователем! Спасибо Вам, Марина за прекрасную тему!!!

----------


## soboy

Приветик! Я 4 месяца назад пришла сюда как геолог, но времени разобраться не было. Сегодня зашла снова уже с решимостью стать активнее...=)

----------


## Алёна Майская

Добрый день!я,как и все новички,повторюсь-действительно очень страшно что-то писать!Спасибо Татьяне-курочке,она меня добродушно приняла и помогла!Я новичок и сама ещё не пишу сценариев,только переделываю "под себя" тырнетовские идеи.Хочется научится у Вас-профессионалов,но я брожу как слепой котёнок!Как набрать хотя бы эти 30 сообщений-незнаю(((кому писать?Хочу к вам,П_и_с_а_т_е_л_и!!!

----------


## Lotos3

> Добрый день!я,как и все новички,повторюсь-действительно очень страшно что-то писать!Спасибо Татьяне-курочке,она меня добродушно приняла и помогла!Я новичок и сама ещё не пишу сценариев,только переделываю "под себя" тырнетовские идеи.Хочется научится у Вас-профессионалов,но я брожу как слепой котёнок!Как набрать хотя бы эти 30 сообщений-незнаю(((кому писать?Хочу к вам,П_и_с_а_т_е_л_и!!!



Здравствуйте. Давайте общаться. Когда то я была такой же как вы, сценарии правда давненько пишу, но на форуме недавно. Спрашивайте, предлагайте, мы вас поддержим. Давайте дружить!

----------


## Курица

> я брожу как слепой котёнок!Как набрать хотя бы эти 30 сообщений-незнаю(((кому писать?Хочу к вам,П_и_с_а_т_е_л_и!!!


Алёна, вот тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138382&page=11 
пост 161 -расписаны все темки(подробно), куда можно-и нужно-зайти новичку и отписаться!!! Сходите еще раз в эту темку, и-вперед!!! :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> Хочу к вам


Велкам!!!... :Preved: 

Если действительно поборола в себе страх и готова к общению - дуй сразу в подвал - в Корзину... :Yes4:  Там не тока тридцать - все триста напишешь и мало покажется...)))

Это как в сказке - сразу пройти все самое страшное - а дальше легче будет... :Grin: 

Жми на ссылку... :Victory:  http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=342
Заходи, здоровайся, представляйся... и отдавайся на волю течения...)))

Пы.Сы.
Алёны в Корзине уже есть, юристы тоже, аж как минимум три...)))

----------


## ***Lady-A***

Всем привет! Я из Благовещенска (Дальний Восток), много где жила и работала, но снова вернулась на родину))
отвечу кратко на главный вопрос этой темы, мешают: нехватка времени и лень.
Сейчас объясню: я зарегистрировалась здесь сто лет назад по совету подруги, мол, хороший сайт, много интересных идей. Я прошла регистрацию тогда, пошла читать ветки - а не тут-то было! Сначала наберите определенное кол-во сообщений, еще должно пройти время...в общем, тогда меня это оттолкнуло...Именно в тот момент мне нужны были идеи на конкретный заказ, а не общение...
Сейчас я вспомнила про этот сайт (сегодня!), восстановила пароль (старый,конечно же уже и не вспомню) и зашла. На сегодняшний день тот факт, что темы открываются постепенно и не все секреты раскрываются сразу - для меня сегодня - это большой плюс. Сейчас-то я понимаю, ЧЕГО стоят идеи, личные наработку...да даже и не личные, а когда что-то увидел, переделал на свой лад, а в голове все равно крутится, если это украдут и "заездят",будет очень обидно. Именно поэтому теперь я нуждаюсь именно в вашем форуме.
Как уже стало ясно (по большому моему письму!), я-человек общительный, сейчас с ленью покончено, я стала мамой и моя дочь, которой скоро исполнится годик, не дает мне возможности долго сидеть перед компьютером, к сожалению...но я все-таки собираюсь после декрета"красиво вернуться!", надеюсь, что общение здесь мне в этом поможет))

----------


## Лариса Рабехова

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Лариса. Праздники - это дело, пожалуй,всей моей жизни. Праздничное агентство специализируется в основном на декорировании залов, но  с огромным удовольствием веду праздники взрослые и детские, пою. Люблю свою профессию и очень рада, что профессия меня меня приняла и никуда не отпускает... А еще, у меня классная команда коллег-друзей-единомышленников. Осмотрюсь на форуме и обязательно буду писать и надеюсь, дружить!

----------


## galinaant

Я зарегистрировалась сегодня. И возможно пока буду геологом. или читателем..с чего начать, как это сделать? Надо осмотреться...

----------


## Курица

> с чего начать, как это сделать? Надо осмотреться...


Осматриваться проще вот тут: http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=276 
 начать предлагаю с этой темки: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138382

----------


## Татьянк

Добрый ночи всем!!! я Новичок!!! буду здесь по ночам разбираться так как я сейчас молодая мама и днем у меня другие заботки восновном!  Я говорить умею , но писать для меня дико сложно! Но постараюсь освоиться и научиться чему нибудь! Хочу к вам в вашу зажигательную компанию уверена на 10000......0000 % у вас тут весело и хорошо! Возьмите меня к себе и подскажи с чего лучше начать! :062:  :062:

----------


## ОльгаГ

Доброго дня от новичка! 
Лично мне мешает стереотип, что на форумах опытные пользователи (мягко говоря) не оч вежливо и охотно общаются с новичками. Надеюсь, что это не про вас с нами)))
Во-вторых, я вообще не форумчанин, т.е. нет практики общения в форумах - и это несколько пугает (а смогу ли, а сумею даже с чисто технической стороны. Даже фотку пока прикрепить не могу :Smile3: )
В-третьих, думаю, в настоящее время, при отсутствии опыта, смогу лишь высказать свое мнение, но не поделиться чем то - пока нечем.
Надеюсь в ближайшем будущем перечитать свое сообщение и улыбнуться, потому как освоюсь и перестану быть новичком!

----------


## ***Lady-A***

> я сейчас молодая мама и днем у меня другие заботки восновном!


 +1! я вот только по ночам и сижу)) и то,когда силы остаются и мозг в состоянии))[IMG]http://s14.******info/dbd946b404b9c40fb9b3ddeeb03ea606.gif[/IMG]


*Татьянк*, 
*ОльгаГ*, [IMG]http://s12.******info/43291960fc9942d8548652917fceaf55.gif[/IMG]

----------


## t.re

А мне мешает общению на форуме мой малыш! Нет, не подумайте, чадо свое люблю до безумия, но!!! в сад мы пока не ходим, бабушек рядом нет, весь день с ним предоставлены друг другу. Как только я подхожу к компьютеру, он тут же подлетает с нестерпимым желанием смотреть мультики: "Я только один разок посмотрю и фсЁ!" И фсЁ!!! До свиданья, форум!!! А как мне тут нравится!!!Честно - честно :Ok:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

а мне мешает, что настроение такое...хочется больше молчать :Meeting: 
*Татьянк*, 
*ОльгаГ*, 
*fire lady*, 
*t.re*, 

Привет новичкам!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Хочу к вам в вашу зажигательную компанию уверена на 10000......0000 % у вас тут весело и хорошо! Возьмите меня к себе и подскажи с чего лучше начать!


сюда
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=276

Тут хозяйка Таня Курочка, все вам расскажет, куда вам надо двигаться, чтобы попасть в хорошую компанию!!!

----------


## Татьянк

Ой спасибо спасибо за подсказкиии!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Chudo

Приветствую всех жителей Форума. Мне пока ни что не мешает и я готово к общению, но........ надо немного освоиться в новом "доме", а пока я чувствую себя гостем. В свободное время буду осваивать каждый уголок Форума. Как только почувствую себя комфортно - обещаю делиться своим, пусть и не очень большим, но все таки имеющимся в наличии, опытом.

----------


## Линдстедт

Здравствуйте,  очень  рада,  что  стала  форумчанкой.  Очень  удобно,  что  можно   "подпитаться" и   "оплодотвориться"   в   УДОБНОЕ   для  себя  время. Что  мне  мешает   стать  "плодовитым"  писателем?  Неудобство   перед  авторами,  чьим  материалом  мы  годами  пользовались из ЧРГ... Есть  люди  -  придумывающие,   а я  отношу  себя  к  категории людей перелелывающих  под  себя  чужой  материал. А  есть  ли  условный  знак   благодарности  неизвестным  мне  авторам?  А  то    постоянно  приходиться  объясняться-извиняться перед   печатанием  материала???

----------


## Куликова Ольга

Добрый день! Вот и я решилась примкнуть к вашему обществу, чему очень рада. Пользы пока от меня не так много, т.к. опыта маловато, но буду стараться.  :Derisive:

----------


## Курица

> А  есть  ли  условный  знак   благодарности  неизвестным  мне  авторам?  А  то    постоянно  приходиться  объясняться-извиняться перед   печатанием  материала???


Лен, если бы такой знак нашёлся))), думаю, бОльшая часть форумчан им бы пользовалась каждодневно!
Потому что, как ни крути, картинка права:
[IMG]http://*********net/5173404m.jpg[/IMG] 
Поэтому и приходится, прежде чем выставить нечто "через-себя-пропущенное-компилятивное", писать что-то типа "автора не знаю, но за идею безумно благодарна"...
Обязательно.
Тогда, даже если автор и прочтёт, а такое у нас на Форуме бывает!-он или ПРИЗНАЕТСЯ, или, хотя бы, не будет обижен...
(ИМХО) :Meeting:

----------


## Курица

*Куликова Ольга*, 



> Вот и я решилась примкнуть к вашему обществу


Оля, напиши, чем ты занимаешься в бОльшей мере (ты-ведущая, или муз.работник, или работник досуговой сферы, или музыкант, или увлечена фотошопом. или пишеь стихи или музыку и т.п.), и я тебя "пошлю" в родной тебе раздел! :Aga:

----------


## N@dezhda

Привет всем! Мне ничего не мешает! Просто я только только зарегистрировалась!  :Grin:

----------


## Люсьена Милая

Здравствуйте. Подскажите мне, пожалуйста , как иметь доступ ко всем темам?????

----------


## KAlinchik

> Здравствуйте. Подскажите мне, пожалуйста , как иметь доступ ко всем темам?????


общаться, общаться и еще раз общаться))))))))))))))))

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Подскажите мне, пожалуйста , как иметь доступ ко всем темам?????


Элементарно, Людочка! Общаться! Как можно больше и чаще! Потому что, у нас не сайт с материалами, а ФОРУМ, что подразумевает, в первую очередь, общение с друзьями и коллегами. Ну и в дальнейшим, как поощрение, открывается доступ к несметным сокровищам!  :Grin: 

Как правило, испытательный срок включает в себя 30 дней с момента регистрации на форуме и не менее 30 информативных сообщений. А в некоторых темах нужно набрать 100 сообщений. Это не так трудно. Потому что открытых тем на форуме намного больше, чем закрытых. Зайдите на главную страницу форума, посмотрите: http://forum.in-ku.com/ Тут есть, где разгуляться!!!

И обращайте внимание, что написано под названием тем и разделов. Там указаны условия доступа (я на скринах красным подчеркнула):

[IMG]http://*********net/5917763m.png[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/5961794m.png[/IMG]

Расскажите о себе, вливайтесь в беседу в открытых темах, не стесняйтесь, будьте открыты миру, и мир откроется для Вас!  :Ok:

----------


## JulMar

Эх... почаще бы писала, да загруженность не дает((

----------


## Австралия

Я на форуме новичок. К сожалению, пока нахожусь на стадии "копателя" и "искателя", штудируя материалы форума, благо здесь так много людей, которые бескорыстно и с открытым сердцем выставляют свои наработки. Мне кажется, что многие, пришедшие сюда в самом начале просто теряются и не знают, где они могут быть полезны, а главное-чем. Потому что здесь так много материала, что иногда думаешь, что всё уже здесь есть.

----------


## lych!

Спасибо отличная тема! Так вот, я сейчас новичок, и твердо сейчас знаю , что лично мешает мне. Во первых пока знакомлюсь с сайтом, смотрю темы, рада познакомиться с людьми, пока трудно ориентируюсь, но безумно всё интересно, подсказывают, что называется добрые люди куда "шагать", и очень страшно написать то, что давно всем известно, так как нового боюсь не чего не открою для таких талантливых профессионалов с большой буквы, но рада высказывать и своё мнение, делиться идеями, задумками , мыслями, и очень страшно повториться, надеюсь за это здесь не очень ругают)

----------


## Умняшкина

Здравствуйте! Я только что зарегистрировалась, ещё ничего не видела, кроме мастер-класса про цветочные шапочки... Мешает мне общаться (не только на сайте, но и в жизни) робость и неумение красиво говорить... Я вообще не люблю много говорить, особенно в незнакомой обстановке с незнакомыми людьми. Некоторое время мне необходимо, чтобы присмотреться, "прощупать почву", понять - своя ли я, нужна ли, могу ли быть полезной... Иногда этот период затягивается... Живу больше ощущениями, чувствами, нежели головой... Люблю всё красивое, но сама почти ничего не умею. Хотелось бы "заразиться" от этого сайта, от всех вас желанием и умением творить... Вот. Первый шаг сделала! Как в омут с головой...

----------


## KAlinchik

*Умняшкина*, молодец, что сделала первый шаг!
 судя по стилю твоего написания- с тобой общаться интересно :Ok:  как зовут тебя, умняшкина?)

----------


## Юняша

Иногда нужно и в омут с головой))) Я на форум захожу редко по причине загруженности. Но когда это получается, то стараюсь и материалом поделиться, и пообщаться с кем-нибудь.

----------


## Яно4ка

Доброго времени суток! На форуме новичок!Боязно показаться бесполезной, а еще повториться,поэтому больше читаю и смотрю.

----------


## Танюшонок

Это я! Это я! Меня надо накормить, обогреть, дорогу указать))) Шутка, конечно, но доля правды в ней есть. Я, как новичок, не знаю с чего и начать... Глаза вразбег, пальцы кнопки сами тычут... Всего та-а-ааак много, а алгоритма в голове не сложилось.

----------


## Курица

> Это я! Это я! Меня надо накормить, обогреть, дорогу указать))) Шутка, конечно, но доля правды в ней есть. Я, как новичок, не знаю с чего и начать... Глаза вразбег, пальцы кнопки сами тычут... Всего та-а-ааак много, а алгоритма в голове не сложилось.


Тогда тебе в Ин-Ку батор, милочка! :Aga: 
Там как раз и 



> накормить, обогреть, дорогу указать


могут!
Это вот где, тёзка............... иди -ка ты по ссылочке:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...28#post4927328

----------


## Руфина*

Здравствуйте))). Я уже ни  раз захожу и всё равно ничего не могу понять((((. и по ссылкам уже рекомендованным проходила...всё равно ничего не пойму...Люди общаются, что-то читают, находят, а я не могу(((

----------


## никуленок

Здравствуйте! Я новичок, только знакомлюсь с Вашим чудесным Домом! Прежде всего хочется поблагодарить всех мэтров, за огромное количество полезнейшей и увлекательной информации! Надеюсь, что в скором времени и я, смогу быть кому-то хоть сколько-нибудь полезна)))) А пока, сама лишь черпаю здесь вдохновение, за что -  еще раз СПАСИБО!

----------


## ГимнАзия

Я - молчун. Во-первых, прежде чем начать общаться "на полную катушку" хочется немного оглядеться, привыкнуть. Во-вторых, боюсь, что ничем новым "старичков" форума не смогу удивить, нет пока таких больших и интересных наработок. А "баянить"  :Laie 48:  неохота.

----------


## Кнопик

Добрый день.Нашла форум когда искала сценарий на Новый год. Зашла и ..растерялась.Тем много.,форум такой большой.Пока понимаю куда и как плохо.Надеюсь по тихоньку буду осваиваться.Знакомится и заводить друзей.

----------


## Курица

> Зашла и ..растерялась.Тем много.,форум такой большой.Пока понимаю куда и как плохо.Надеюсь по тихоньку буду осваиваться.Знакомится и заводить друзей.


*Кнопик*, для того, чтобы осмотреться и понять, КАК и КУДа идти по Форуму, зайдите сюда: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138382

----------


## Dmitriy Petrushov

Мне мешает общаться здесь то, что я не могу создать тему со своим конкретным вопросом, обращённым к знающим людям. Сделайте мне пожалуйста возможность создавать темы :Ok:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Мне мешает общаться здесь то, что я не могу создать тему со своим конкретным вопросом, обращённым к знающим людям. Сделайте мне пожалуйста возможность создавать темы


Дмитрий, приветствую Вас на нашем форуме. 
 А зачем создавать темы с вопросами к "знающим" людям?  :Meeting:  Для этого Вы пишете просто сообщение в любой доступной Вам теме и задаёте свой вопрос.  Если каждый из 140 тысяч форумчан начнёт создавать темы, мы просто "утонем" в них!  :Grin:  

Темы создаются только по тем вопросам, которые ещё никто не затрагивал на форуме. 
Походите по главной странице форума, зайдите в интересующие вас разделы: http://forum.in-ku.com/
Возможно, на Ваши вопросы уже есть созданные темы. Удачи!  :Victory:

----------


## КолЯна

> Здравствуйте))). Я уже ни  раз захожу и всё равно ничего не могу понять((((. и по ссылкам уже рекомендованным проходила...всё равно ничего не пойму...Люди общаются, что-то читают, находят, а я не могу(((


ничего разберетесь, я тоже новичок и тоже теряюсь

----------


## Dmitriy Petrushov

> Дмитрий, приветствую Вас на нашем форуме.


Я вас тоже приветствую  :Smile3: 

Ок, спрошу прям здесь. Скажите пожалуйста, где в Москве можно найти кафе с недорогой арендой и большим количеством столиков для мероприятия экспресс знакомств? На какую сумму бюджета мне рассчитывать с этим мероприятием? Сколько времени занимает это мероприятие в общем и целом? Сколько людей приходит обычно на мероприятие подобного рода? Правда ли что приходит поровну парней и девушек? Сколько нужно минут чтобы пообщаться одному парню с одной девушкой?

Спасибо. :Ok:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Ок, спрошу прям здесь. Скажите пожалуйста, где в Москве можно найти кафе с недорогой арендой и большим количеством столиков для мероприятия экспресс знакомств? На какую сумму бюджета мне рассчитывать с этим мероприятием? Сколько времени занимает это мероприятие в общем и целом? Сколько людей приходит обычно на мероприятие подобного рода? Правда ли что приходит поровну парней и девушек? Сколько нужно минут чтобы пообщаться одному парню с одной девушкой?


Да, Дмитрий... вопросов несколько и связаны они одной тематикой - "мероприятия экспресс знакомств". Причём, Вас интересует конкретно Москва. Попробуйте напишите в эти темы:

1. *Вечеринка знакомств*.
2. *Москва и Московская область*.
3. *Не терпящие отлагательства вопросы новичков*.
4. *Нужна помощь*.

Дмитрий, надеюсь, Вы найдёте ответы на свои многочисленные вопросы.  :Grin:  Удачи!

----------


## PAN

> Дмитрий, надеюсь, Вы найдёте ответы на свои многочисленные вопросы.  Удачи!


А я надеюсь, что это не хитрый спамер, намеревающийся на нашем творческом форуме порекламировать свое недорогое кафе для экспресс-знакомств... ибо в данном случае его ждет неминуемая баня... :Grin:

----------


## Dmitriy Petrushov

> Дмитрий, надеюсь, Вы найдёте ответы на свои многочисленные вопросы.  Удачи!


Спасибо, поглядим  :Smile3:

----------


## Волна девятый вал

Добрый вечер! 
Я вообще,не пойму,а туда ли я попала?
Мне нужен форум специалистов по физической культуре! Но что то,здесь я не могу найти ни одной темы!
Если конкретно,то мне надо специалистов по ЛФК.Т.к. я учусь в спортивном ВУЗе,и хочу найти друзей...
помогите!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Добрый вечер! 
> Я вообще,не пойму,а туда ли я попала?


Здравствуйте, Елена Евгеньевна! Не переживайте, если вы человек общительный, творческий и весёлый, то определённо попали туда, куда нужно! На наш огромный интернациональный форум для людей разных творческих профессий!  :Yes4:  



> Мне нужен форум специалистов по физической культуре! Но что то,здесь я не могу найти ни одной темы!
> Если конкретно,то мне надо специалистов по ЛФК.Т.к. я учусь в спортивном ВУЗе,и хочу найти друзей...
> помогите!


Елена, видимо, Вы не до конца пролистали главную страницу. Форум для специалистов по физической культуре и ЛФК здесь: 
 *Форум: Инструктор физкультуры*.
Выбирайте любые темы на этом форуме, заходите, располагайтесь, пишите, общайтесь... Удачи!  :Victory:

----------


## дилчра ерталаповна

Здравствуйте, повторюсь как и все , не знаешь с чего начать , что писать и.т.д.Зарегистрировалась два месяца назад и больше не з а ходила на сайт , так -как все что нужно было скачать, посмотреть было на платной основе, и вот сегодня зашла второй раз разобралась что-как.Спасибо за такой сайт.

----------


## Dmitriy Petrushov

Доброе утро  :Smile3: 

И опять же, вернёмся к моим вопросам, так как по ссылкам, которые мне кинули, я ничего конкретного не нашёл.

1. Сколько людей может прийти на первое мероприятие экспресс-знакомств
2. Что кроме аренды помещения нужно включить в бюджет? Что собственно ещё нужно кроме помещения, столиков, ручек и бумаги с подготовленными бланками (если бар в заведении есть)
3. Какую цену на вход по московским меркам лучше устанавливать? Потому что на некоторых сайтах мероприятий знакомств я вижу, что люди сами выбирают себе цену входного билета из назначенного интервала, а это странно.

Спасибо :Smile3:

----------


## Mazaykina

*Dmitriy Petrushov*, 
Дмитрий, вам уже объясняли, что в ЭТОМ разделе, вы не найдете ответов на свои вопросы. Вам нужнен раздел ведущих, там в беседке и задайте свои вопросы. http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=120

----------


## PAN

*Mazaykina*, Марина, на нашем форум существует раздел для обсуждения экспресс-знакомств??? для вопросов, связанных с организацией сиих мероприятий??? На мой взгляд - таки нет... Единственное, что хоть как-то - это Шурочки-мурочки http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=387
И тут два варианта - либо нам делать такой конкретно специализированный раздел, с каким-то дальним прицелом, хотя к понятию основополагающему "творчество" никаким боком... либо прямо сказать - *Dmitriy Petrushov*, Вы не туда зашли... Решение за админом...

Но я напоминаю пользователю - при первой же попытке рекламы будет однозначная реакция...

----------


## Mazaykina

> 1. Сколько людей может прийти на первое мероприятие экспресс-знакомств
> 2. Что кроме аренды помещения нужно включить в бюджет? Что собственно ещё нужно кроме помещения, столиков, ручек и бумаги с подготовленными бланками (если бар в заведении есть)
> 3. Какую цену на вход по московским меркам лучше устанавливать? Потому что на некоторых сайтах мероприятий знакомств я вижу, что люди сами выбирают себе цену входного билета из назначенного интервала, а это странно.


Судя по вопросам- это одна из тем организации мероприятия, не имеет значения какого именно. Если человек задаст вопрос в беседке, возможно ему там помогут, но я говорю ВОЗМОЖНО, т.к. не знаю, кто-то из наших форумчан организовывал такие мероприятия или нет.

----------


## brava-liona

Привет, я тоже очень хочу стать здесь родной для вас и вы чтоб стали родными для меня, я недавно ровно 2 года работаю муз.руком и вот столько всего накопилось, а поделиться о сути не с кем.

----------


## Smel

До сих пор часто бывать на форуме (да и просто в интернете) не было времени. Решил с Нового года позволить себе общение не только строго для дела, но и для души. Подозреваю, что тут встречу не мало людей с близкими мне интересами.

----------


## Юлия Клименко

Зарегистрировалась очень давно!! но тогда нечем было делиться, а теперь и поговорить и опытом обменяться можно!

----------


## ИРИНОЧКА37

Делать первые шаги - всегда немного страшно.как выставить аватарку,фото и просто написать сообщение?Но ,благодаря активным форумчаном,всё постепенно,не торопясь,можно освоить.Всем спасибо за понимание и поддержку.

----------


## Іванка

Зарегистрировалась почти год назад, сегодня решила познакомится поближе.

----------


## культуристка

Зарегистрировалась давно, но, времени для писательства категорически не хватает, да и поизучать форум замечательный  немало времени требуется. А вообще, рассыпаюсь в благодарностях инициаторам и форумчанам! Люди, вы- супер! В этой сфере тружусь давно, и желание поделиться опытом тоже есть! Главная проблема- добавить бы пару часиков в сутках!

----------


## Кривошлык Марина

Добрый день! Может быть мой ответ будет похож на многие другие, озвученные выше...
Как в любом сообществе, пока присматриваюсь, пытаюсь понять правила и внутреннюю культуру форума. Нет пока внутренней уверенности и ощущения, что я готова к активному общению. Как в любом процессе необходимо время для адаптации, надеюсь она (адаптация) пройдет быстро и безболезненно  :Smile3: . 
Так что, до встречи на просторах форума!!!

ПыСы  :Smile3: : Успела почувствовать доброжелательность и открытость "жителей" этого форума, что греет, вселяет уверенность и пробуждает желание ответить тем же...

----------


## Смолянинова

Здравствуйте. Зарегистрировалась в конце 2014 года, пока писать нечего. Все дело в том, что подсматриваю в интернете и у Вас, пока своих наработок нет. Пытаюсь, что то переделать под себя. Писать то еще страшно тем, что бы авторские права кого либо не нарушить.

----------


## liliya_1705

Всем привет! Много интересного на форуме, присматриваюсь. Таланта самой сочинять сценарии увы - нет, поэтому пока читатель.

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

не получается часто заглядывать на форум ,потому ориентируюсь очень плохо: тыкаюсь то туда ,то сюда.Вот так "потыкаюсь" пару часов и ухожу.

----------


## Модестовна

Обычно мы,(большинство новичков),в роли геологов посещаем различные форумы с целью нарыть что-то новенькое,особенно если предстоит вскоре мероприятие.Последнее время(просматривая форум) поймала себя на мысли,что подглядываю и подслушиваю  :Ok:  за чужой творческой жизнью,насыщенной общением и каким то духом единения.И я стала потихоньку общаться,не набирая тупо 30 сообщений-чтобы попасть в закрытые темы ,а именно впитываю в себя дух форума,чтобы стать здесь своей и оценённой.. :Aga:

----------


## Смолянинова

Здравствуйте, оказывается ни чуть не страшно. Я сначала все приглядывалась, потом пересилила и написала, а теперь даже подружилась. Так здорово, все готовы придти на помощь

----------


## Валентина Агуев

Всем привет,тоже такого же мнения,что сначало освоиться надо,информации набраться,а потом общаться.Но вот только такой объём осилить....стараюсь уже в течении года.

----------


## katysh

Всем привет) я только недавно стала участником. Я начинающая ведущая и очень сложно для меня дать информацию профессионалам своего дела. Они наверное знают уже почти все)

----------


## Andes

Больше свободы участникам, прекратите сжимать чрезмерными правилами, и привлекайте творчество других направлений, например видеографию, сценарии для клипов днем с огнем не найдешь, я тут оказался когда искал сценарии для свадебного клипа, ну и другие идеи по фото итд. Больше флуда, больше идей =)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Больше свободы участникам


Уррааа!! Приветствую тебя, о, баламут и сокрушитель спокойствия! :Yahoo:   Как я люблю таких новичков!!!!! 
Простите, не сдержалась...  :Taunt:  Сразу вспомнился мультик:

[img]http://*********net/6801930m.jpg[/img]
Тимур, а в чём Вы видите свободу? Кто Вас на форуме держит в золочёной клетке, ущемляет Ваши права и связывает руки? :Meeting:   Хотелось бы понять.




> прекратите сжимать чрезмерными правилами


Тимур, чтобы что-то изменить и прекратить, нужно знать, что именно, и быть уверенным, что это будет правильный шаг. А то, как-бы не навредить сгоряча.  :Derisive:  Ломать всегда проще, чем строить. 
Объясните, пожалуйста, подробнее, что конкретно из правил форума Вы считаете *чрезмерными*?




> привлекайте творчество других направлений, например видеографию, сценарии для клипов днем с огнем не найдешь, я тут оказался когда искал сценарии для свадебного клипа, ну и другие идеи по фото итд.


Отлично, Тимур!!!  :Ok:  Прямо сейчас начинаем привлекать. Вас, например. :Aga:  Что Вы можете предложить форумчанам и чем поделиться? Возможно, Вы станете тем самым новатором, с которого начнётся расширение в определённую сферу деятельности на форуме! Нам очень нужны творческие и талантливые личности, которые внедряют новые направления и могут научить других.




> Больше флуда, больше идей =)


Тимур, у нас на форуме всего хватает: и флуда, и различного материала, и всяких идей... Правда, не всегда всё можно сразу найти, т.к. портал очень огромный и разносторонний. Но люди, в большинстве своём, очень отзывчивы и дружелюбны, поэтому помогают друг другу ориентироваться и искать необходимую инфу.

 Главное - это ОБЩЕНИЕ, в процессе которого возникает больше идей и желание ими делиться с друзьями! Поэтому, скорее вливайтесь в наш форумский коллектив, начинайте общаться, заводите друзей, делитесь тем, что знаете, а также учитесь у других... 
Активным, творческим и позитивным форумчанам здесь всегда рады! :Yes4:

----------


## нинаI

"3. Пока не разобралась в форуме. Пытаюсь понять, что у Вас к чему! Где уж тут копать...."
Ну вот...

 Я не могу элементарно написать письмо . Хотела вставить цитату что-то получилось не то....
как такие неумехи называются?

----------


## Курица

> как такие неумехи называются?


Такие неумёхи называются-самокритичные новички,Нин)))
Помогу-научу цитировать, чтоб было как надо:
-выдели ТОТ КУСОЧЕК текста, на который хочешь среагировать
-увидишь-на гиперссылке ВЫПЛЫВЕТ слово "Цитировать"
-жми на него.
-в твой пост САМО ВПРЫГНЕТ процитированное :Aga:

----------


## TIMOHA69

> -в твой пост САМО ВПРЫГНЕТ процитированное


Татьяна извини, но я подскажу ещё основную ошибку начинающих, когда вставляется цитата все начинают стирать в сообщении коды вот эти, в квадратных скобках *[/quote]*, а этого делать нельзя цитата пропадает :Smile3:

----------


## *Масяня*

АААААА, почему не отображается фото в ответах...в кабинете установила, она так есть и в профиле, а в ответах нет...ААААА Подскажите, что я не так делаю???)))

----------


## Джина

> Подскажите, что я не так делаю???)))


Какое фото у тебя не отображается?
Если хочешь фотку на авку, то в *Кабинете* слева есть *Изменить аватар*. Нажимешь туда, загружаешь фото и нажимаешь *Сохранить*. Может написать тебе, что не сохранилось фото. Не обращай внимания. Зайди на страничку со своим сообщением, обнови её, фото должно появиться под твоим ником. А фото в Профиле отображаться будет только в Профиле.

А если фотки ты вставила, чтоб что-то показать, то надо загрузить на файлообменник, а сюда скопировать и вставить 2 или 3 ссылку.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> АААААА, почему не отображается фото в ответах...в кабинете установила, она так есть и в профиле, а в ответах нет...ААААА Подскажите, что я не так делаю???)))


Юлечка, Вы позавчера уже задавали этот вопрос и я сразу же на него ответила! 
В теме: *Ответы на вопросы по работе форума. Для новичков и не только.* 
Но Вы так больше и не зашли в ту тему, моего ответа не видели! :Meeting: 

Пожалуйста, заглядывайте почаще в свой кабинет. В нём автоматически отображаются новые сообщения в тех темах, в которых Вы написали и, тем более, задали вопрос!
Удачи! :Victory:

----------


## *Масяня*

Спасибо огромное!
*Джина*, 
*nezabudka-8s*, перепутала фото и аватар, теперь все путем)

----------


## Ленчик Елена

Здравствуйте) Зарегистрировалась на форуме давно. Сразу как то не разобралась что к чему. Многое не открывалось... А сейчас решила до всего докопаться... уже не как копатель...Не могу не согласиться со многими новичками, что очень сложно начинать общение не изучив и не разобравшись. Практически 2 дня изучаю форум, благо отпуск сейчас это позволяет. И просто восхищена Мастерами форума. Спасибо вам за ваш талант, креативность, творчество.

----------


## Татьяна Star

Я на форуме уже давно.А вот писать не решалась. Я начинающая тамада.Опыта у меня совсем немного всего чуть больше года.Очень боялась, о чем я могу писать таким творческим талантливым людям.Сейчас, благодаря все таки ГЕЛИОСу решила так сказать выйти из тени)))

----------


## Lavrush

Добрый день! Случайно наткнулась на ваш сайт в поиске полезной информации, для развития  своей маленькой дочки. 
Также я решила поделиться своими материалами, что делала, когда работала в ВГТРК. Постепенно буду сюда их выкладывать, надеюсь, что кому-нибудь они пригодятся. Новые же работы буду выкладывать по мере наличия свободного времени, которого так мало, когда есть маленькие дети.

Небольшая зарисовка о моем городе, которая была снята и смонтирована в апреле 2010 года.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Добрый день! Случайно наткнулась на ваш сайт в поиске полезной информации, для развития своей маленькой дочки.


Олечка, добро пожаловать! Всегда рады новеньким! :Oj:  Зарисовка Вашего города - замечательная! :Ok: 

В этой теме обычно пользователи объясняют причины, почему так и не решаются написать на форуме, что им мешает. Вы же молодец! Буквально с первых дней регистрации решили общаться! Очень похвально. Поэтому, можете в этой теме больше не писать, а переходить в другие.  :Grin: 

Подсказываю Вам, где можно сделать свои первые шажочки:

*1. Представиться и указать, из какого Вы города, в теме Кто откуда? Зайти и отметиться- всем! 

2. Написать вкратце о себе в теме О нас!

3. Прочитать первый пост в теме Сетевой этикет или правила форума. Прочесть всем внимательно!!! и написать, что согласны соблюдать правила.*

А дальше будет зависеть, какой Вы деятельностью занимаетесь в миру, такой раздел форума и ищите на* Главной странице*. Свои материалы лучше выкладывать в соответствующих темах и разделах, чтобы они не затерялись и их увидели как можно больше посетителей.
Удачи! :Victory:

----------


## Lavrush

> Подсказываю Вам, где можно сделать свои первые шажочки:


Спасибо, Светлана. Все сделано, как вы и рекомендовали.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Спасибо, Светлана. Все сделано, как вы и рекомендовали.


Ух какая шустрая! :Taunt:  И умничка!!! Уже аватарку влепила! Позитивчик улыбающийся! :Grin: 
Ну всё, Олечка, теперь Вы наша!!! :Tender:  Осваивайтесь, будьте как дома! Обращайтесь, если что-то нужно будет.

----------


## Lavrush

> Ух какая шустрая! И умничка!!! Уже аватарку влепила! Позитивчик улыбающийся!
> Ну всё, Олечка, теперь Вы наша!!! Осваивайтесь, будьте как дома! Обращайтесь, если что-то нужно будет.


Стараюсь...  :Derisive:  :Blush2:

----------


## svet-lala

Всем здравствуйте. Я уже 20 дней как зарегистрировалась, но возможности заходить каждый день пока нет.а хотелось бы уже стать своей.Пока временные трудности, которые преодолеваем всей семьей вместе с друзьями. Поясню. Несколько месяцев назад сгорела наша квартира, (такая же беда, что и у Светланы Мишкиной). сейчас мы уже живем дома, отремонтировали одну комнату и кухню, сейчас не оч.активно занимаемся ремонтом остального (устали очень). Интернет пока от соседей (дай бог им здоровья), .вот и выбираюсь в основном по вечерам, быстренько по темам пробегусь, интересное запоминаю, уже на одном из банкетов применила новые знания взятые с вашего форума, так что не устаю вас всех благодарить. А иногда правда боязнь берет написать что нибудь не так, или не то, боишься смешной показаться, но видя ваше хорошее отношение к новичкам этот страх проходит.

----------


## лариса виктори

Здравствуйте! все-все-все))) как же я рада, что восстановилась вновь на это сайте..Меня зовут Лера..на сайте я - лариса виктори..на всякий случай, моя почта  rafa_shalom_888@mail.ru   Очень хочу общаться со всеми...Ведущей стала года полтора назад..друзья, кому не жалко, подскажите пару конкурсов хороших и новых...спасибо!!))

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Меня зовут Лера..на сайте я - лариса виктори..на всякий случай, моя почта rafa_shalom_888@mail.ru Очень хочу общаться со всеми...


Здравствуйте, Лера. Замечательное желание - общаться! Именно к общению призывает наш гостеприимный и дружественный ФОРУМ. :Yes4:  

Подсказываю, с чего желательно начать общение новичку на нашем форуме (нажимайте на синие гиперссылки).

*1. Представиться и указать, из какого Вы города, в теме Кто откуда? Зайти и отметиться- всем! 

2. Написать вкратце о себе в теме О нас!

3. Прочитать первый пост в теме Сетевой этикет или правила форума. Прочесть всем внимательно!!! и написать, что согласны соблюдать правила.

4. Всем новичкам-ведущим нужно обязательно заглянуть в гости к Танюше Курочке в раздел ИН-КУ-батор для новичков или Под крылышком у Курочки. Она поможет адаптироваться и освоиться вам на форуме.
*



> друзья, кому не жалко, подскажите пару конкурсов хороших и новых...


Лерочка, для каждого вопроса у нас своя тема в определённом разделе, чтобы не было путаницы. У нас же не только ведущие праздничных программ, но и педагоги школ, воспитатели детсадов, физруки, музруки, хореографы, клубные работники, аниматоры и т.д. Эта тема, в которой мы сейчас с Вами находимся - общая для всех категорий пользователей. В ней пишут только о причинах, мешающих общаться на форуме. Вопрос о конкурсах нужно задавать совсем в другой теме.

Т.к. Вы - ведущая, ваш раздел этот: *Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника*
Посмотрите, там множество тем, в том числе и с различными конкурсами на любой вкус! :Ok: 

А если хотите что-то новенькое, свеженькое, эксклюзивное, проходящее на высоком уровне и всегда имеющее успех на мероприятиях, загляните в наш *Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности БИС IN-KU*
Там представлены лучшие изюминки и фишки от Мастеров Сокровищницы для проведения неповторимого праздника. Удачи! :Victory:

----------


## Zauralochka

Добрый вечер. Зарегистрировалась уже стыдно как давно,  но общаюсь редко, не потому что злостный "копатель", а просто потому, что элементарно  не хватает времени (кроме работы все мое время отнимают хлопоты о троих ребятишках). Обещаю исправиться, так как детки подрастают )))

----------


## Аленька12

Привет творческим людям!
Моя сложность в общении на этом форуме заключается в некоторых вещах.
Нет времени читать все правила, узнаю о них случайно, ну например,что для новичком с кол-вом сообщений меньше 30 что-то закрыто. 
Не могу понять как мне находить темы, в которых я уже писала. Только в моем кабинете?
Есть ли понятие "активные темы"? Где они?
После какого кол-ва сообщений можно вступать в группы?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Нет времени читать все правила


Кто ж нам виноват, что нам всё некогда? :Taunt:  А кому-то приходится тратить своё время, чтобы разъяснить очевидные вещи, которые прописаны в этих правилах. :Smile3: 

Юлечка, куда бы Вы не пришли в своей жизни, хоть в реале, хоть в виртуале, желательно начать с изучения законов и правил данного места (организации, сайта, общества и т.д.) 

Вы же не сядете за руль автомобиля и не поедете, не зная Правил дорожного движения, рассчитывая, что на ходу разберётесь? 
Так и на нашем форуме... Чтобы понять - где, как, что и почему, все пояснительные темы находятся наверху главной страницы в разделах:
Давайте познакомимся
Поддержка форумов
В расчёте, что именно с этих разделов новички начнут своё знакомство с форумом.

Кроме того, обратите внимание на навигационную панель под шапкой форума. Нажмите на слово *Справка* и там пройдите по интересующим гиперссылкам. Всё разжёвано досконально.




> ну например,что для новичком с кол-вом сообщений меньше 30 что-то закрыто.


Всё зависит от раздела, в который хотите попасть. На главной странице в аннотациях к закрытым разделам обычно указано, сколько нужно сообщений для входа. Не только 30. Бывает, что 5. А есть такие разделы, где нужно 100 сообщений.

Юля, всем вновь зарегистрированным пользователям от нашего администратора Марины Зайкиной (Mazaykina) автоматически приходит приветственное письмо, в котором расписаны основные нюансы, необходимые знать новичку. Зарегистрированы Вы в январе 2015 года. С того времени уж можно было как-то найти свободную минутку, чтобы прочитать это письмо и изучить правила. :Derisive: 




> Не могу понять как мне находить темы, в которых я уже писала. Только в моем кабинете?


Два способа:
*1.* Нажать на маленький треугольник у своего ника и в выпавшем меню кликнуть на строчку "Найти сообщения".
[img]http://*********net/7079902m.png[/img]
*2.* Зайти в свой Профиль и в меню слева нажать на строчку "Найти сообщения".
[img]http://*********net/7091152.png[/img]



> Есть ли понятие "активные темы"? Где они?


Активные темы - это те, где много и часто пишут. Это Вы имеете в виду?
В навигационной панели под шапкой форума слева нажмите на кнопку "Что нового?" или "Новые сообщения" (там тоже самое). И попадёте на список всех последних сообщений на форуме.
[img]http://*********net/7120879m.png[/img]
Рейтинг "активных тем" и "лучших сообщений" у нас на форуме не работает, т.к. в связи с расширением портала, в данный момент насчитывается 9812 тем. Темы расположены в разных разделах, в зависимости от профессий людей (ведущие, учителя, музруки, воспитатели, физруки, хореографы и т.д.). Обычно, в каждом разделе самыми активными темами являются Беседки и Срочная помощь. Ну и за ними следуют рабочие темы с материалом. Бесполезно выявлять активные темы или лучшие сообщения. Всё очень быстро меняется. Что интересно одним, совсем не нужно другим! Каждый старается находиться в разделах по своему роду деятельности.




> После какого кол-ва сообщений можно вступать в группы?


Юлечка, тут не в количестве сообщений дело. Группы - это закрытые места для общения друзей и единомышленников. Даже если Вы подадите заявку для вступления в какую-то группу, не факт, что вас сразу в неё примут. Потому что, в группах могут обсуждаться между собой новые какие-то секретные фишки и изюминки для работы отдельных категорий пользователей. Могут общаться друзья, которые встречаются в реале на форумских встречах. Группы есть для студентов Международной Академии Мастеров event индустрии IN-KU. У каждого курса Академии и у каждого преподавателя своя группа. 
Подробнее про группы прочитайте в теме: Открыта новая опция - ГРУППЫ!
Короче, не спешите вступать в группы, пообщайтесь сначала на форуме. Станьте активным участником форума, тогда откроются многие двери и возможности. Удачи!

----------


## Olia Medvedeva

Здравствуйте все увлеченные творчеством люди! Оказывается, чтобы продвинуть свое творчество, нужно для начала , уметь пользоваться компьютером. В этом пока моя сложность, но надеюсь с вашей помощью я приобрету основные навыки,  мир увидит чем я живу, что я "натворила" за свои 30 лет детсадовского стажа! Спасибо заранее всем, кто мне поможет!!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Оказывается, чтобы продвинуть свое творчество, нужно для начала , уметь пользоваться компьютером. В этом пока моя сложность, но надеюсь с вашей помощью я приобрету основные навыки, мир увидит чем я живу, что я "натворила" за свои 30 лет детсадовского стажа! Спасибо заранее всем, кто мне поможет!!


Ольга Анатольевна, если возникнут сложности в работе с компьютером, можно обратиться к Александру Зорину, в его тему Справочная (Возможно, я знаю ответ на ваш вопрос).

А что касается вопросов по работе форума и его техническим функциям, они широко освещены в разделе Поддержка форумов. 
Удачи! :Victory:

----------


## Olia Medvedeva

> Ольга Анатольевна, если возникнут сложности в работе с компьютером, можно обратиться к Александру Зорину, в его тему Справочная (Возможно, я знаю ответ на ваш вопрос).
> 
> А что касается вопросов по работе форума и его техническим функциям, они широко освещены в разделе Поддержка форумов. 
> Удачи!


Светлана, спасибо большое за помощь. Надеюсь на успех!

----------


## Дил

Здравствуйте!!!приятно познакомится  со всеми коллегами!!!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Здравствуйте!!!приятно познакомится со всеми коллегами!!!


Диляра, взаимно! Добро пожаловать на форум! :flower:  
Вы умница, только сегодня зарегистрировались и сразу активно стали писать в темах! :Ok:  Вас можно смело ставить в пример не только новичкам, но и тем, кто давно на форуме, но им что-то всё мешает общаться... :Grin: 

Обязательно отметьтесь в теме *Кто откуда? Зайти и отметиться- всем!* 
Напишите там, как Вас зовут и с какого Вы города.

----------


## darina1

Здравствуйте. Этот форум конечно же большой плюс для работников творческой профессии. Но вот не очень нравится система приветствия новичков. Непонятно почему ограничения ставить, ведь если человеку интересно он отсюда не уйдет. Эта манера ведения данного форума как минимум странная. Или таким образом удерживается читатель????...........ну не очень приятно ждать 30 дней и 30 ночей.))))

----------


## Курица

*darina1*, вы пишете:



> не очень нравится система приветствия новичков.


Вот именно потому так и сделано:



> если человеку интересно он отсюда не уйдет.


Вы путаете, вероятно, два сходных понятия:
*Сайт* - это именованный набор информационных и программных блоков, организованных и размещенных в интернете с заранее определенной целью и *предназначенных для активного восприятия* целевой аудиторией. 
*Форум* же- это место для общения.Суть работы форума заключается в создании пользователями (посетителями форума) своих Тем с их последующим обсуждением, путём постинга размещения сообщений внутри этих тем. 

И если человек думает, что наш форум- это САЙТ, откуда можно все что хочешь брать, копировать ,не обращая вниманиея на людей, которые ЭТО создали, а потом лететь на новый сайт и оттуда что-то копировать))), то такие у нас и не задерживаются.
Это просто захожане...
Но как только человек начинает ОБЩАТЬСЯ, у него за месяц не то, что 30 сообщений набирается, а гораздо больше)))

Посмотри, пожалуйста, количество моих сообщений - под аватаром))) :Grin:

----------


## darina1

ЭЭЭ нет ничегошеньки я не путаю))). Если честно........здесь такого уж глобального и редкого нет (для копирования). Каждый форум со своей изюминкой , и здесь она есть несомненно. Мне лично интересно здесь время проводить. Но вот иногда хочется быть просто зрителем и общаться по - настроению. Хотела во многих темах поучаствовать...........а туту тебе сообщение .....нет полномочий )))) или что-то типо этого))). Как тут общаться? Я просто выбираю тему по-интересу, и не использую метод тыка.))) В группы вступить нельзя)))) ничего нельзя!))))). Ну жду вот.........может скоро впустят в "глобальную сеть общения"))).

----------


## Курица

> ЭЭЭ нет ничегошеньки я не путаю)))


Да что Вы говорите?



> Если *честно........здесь такого уж глобального и редкого нет* (для копирования)


почему же Вы делаете такой скоропалительный вывод, если, как сами пишете, 



> Хотела во многих темах поучаствовать...........а туту тебе сообщение .....нет полномочий )))) или что-то типо этого))). Как тут общаться? Я просто выбираю тему по-интересу, и не использую метод тыка.))) В группы вступить нельзя)))) ничего нельзя!))))).


что почти ничего и не почитали))))



> Ну жду вот.........может скоро впустят в "глобальную сеть общения"))).


да нет :Nono: , я смотрю, Вы не ждёте, а пишете в открытых Вам темках неинформативные сообщения типа 



> Прикольненький стишок))))). Понравилось.


или



> Спасибо пригодилось!


К сожалению, такого рода сообщения будут удаляться и в количество информативных не войдут...
так что... :Meeting:  не думаю, что в 



> "глобальную сеть общения"))).


с такими намерениями вы попадете скоро.(ИМХО)
Ничего личного.

----------


## darina1

Делайте что хотите я смотрю то что мне интересно.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Делайте что хотите я смотрю то что мне интересно.


Привет, Алсу! И правильно делаешь! Я почитла твои сообщения, молодец, потихоньку вливаешься. Может не так быстро, как тебе хочется и как привыкла в сети. Но у нас именно такие правила и я уверена, что став постоянным пользователем, который будет делиться собственным материалом, ты изменишь свое мнение. Закрытый доступ для геологов будешь считать правильным решением, поверь мне.  :Grin:

----------


## darina1

Наверно вы правы.........да я отстаиваю свою точку зрения. А эта Курица (извините там так написано) меня прямо заклевала)))). Если кому-то не нравлюсь пусть удалят........я не против.

----------


## Курица

> А эта Курица (извините там так написано) меня прямо заклевала))))


 :Blush2:  Курица просит прощения, :Meeting:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А эта Курица (извините там так написано) меня прямо заклевала))))


Извините тоже, но прям чета ржу! :Taunt:

----------


## PAN

> Курица просит прощения,


Таня... :Vishenka 18:

----------


## darina1

))))))))) МИР!!!)))))))))) Прошу строго не судить!). Ну извините по-другому не получилось объясниться)))

----------


## Курица

> ))))))))) МИР!!!)))))))))) Прошу строго не судить!). Ну извините по-другому не получилось объясниться)))


Для продолжения беседы и набора нужного количества результативных :Grin:  сообщений *страшный монстр Курица* :Taunt:  
[img]http://*********ru/7913262.gif[/img] 
 приглашает Алсу к себе в Ин-Ку батор, это тут: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=140855

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Прошу строго не судить!)


Номано-номано!!! :Ok:  А когда вы узнаете эту Таню Курицу поближе :Derisive: , вот тогда сами будете долго угорать, что познакомились с ней при таких обстоятельствах! :Victory:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> страшный монстр Курица


ФСЁ!!!! Я уже щаз лопну от смеха!!! [IMG]http://s20.******info/e5e2a5931369af59b70b7119f68fec2a.gif[/IMG]

----------


## darina1

Хоть кто - то радуется ............но к вам в "фабрику" не пойду наверно)))). И набор "призовых" результативных сообщений меня совсем не интересует)))).

----------


## Курица

> к вам в "фабрику" не пойду наверно)))). И набор "призовых" результативных сообщений меня совсем не интересует))))


 :Meeting: вольному-воля :Vishenka 30: 
Можно знакомиться с форумом и без "фабрики" :Blush2:

----------


## Джина

> и без "фабрики"


Видишь, Татьян Лексевна, Инкубатор то курятником иногда называли, теперь до фабрики доросла)))))))

----------


## Mazaykina

> Инкубатор то курятником иногда называли, теперь до фабрики доросла)))))))


Ой, ржу.... Танюш, может правда, откроем свою Фабрику Звезд? А что? У нас не менее талантливые люди, а в чем-то и поболе (странное слово получилось :))) будут!

----------


## PAN

> может правда, откроем свою Фабрику Звезд? А что?


Я бы на такое посмотрел...)))

----------


## Курица

> Ой, ржу.... Танюш, может правда, откроем свою Фабрику Звезд? А что? У нас не менее талантливые люди, а в чем-то и поболе (странное слово получилось :))) будут!


Марин Админна, Курица подумает над этим,хорошо? :Grin:

----------


## Смоляниова2

Сначала было конечно страшно. Но когда начала общаться, повстречала единомышленников. Меня никто не обижал и не обижает!! Не издеваются, не смеются, а только ПОМОГАЮТ!!! Спасибо огромное. 
Танечка, а тебя просто не знают, ты очень хороший человек. Сколько раз мне помогала. А еще есть много отличных людей (в корзинке у Иринки), я никак не могу выложить фотографии - ну не получается у меня... мозг не включается, и Ирочка мне все время помогает. 
Ребята общайтесь - совсем не страшно)))

----------

nezabudka-8s (07.12.2015)

----------


## darina1

Привет Скажите , а здесь есть где -нибудь информация о дистанционных курсах по повышению квалификации? В каких курсах учитесь? интересно узнать.

----------


## Курица

> а здесь есть где -нибудь информация о дистанционных курсах по повышению квалификации?


Тут http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=478 
Анонс раздела:
Обучающие курсы и вебинары для всех, кто хочет расти и совершенствоваться в профессии: для организаторов праздников, свадеб, юбилеев, корпоративов и т.п.; для музыкальных руководителей детских садов; для тех, кто хочет постичь секреты интернет рекламы, пиара и продвижения.



> В каких курсах учитесь?


Сама пока не  учусь, а у  меня учатся здесь:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=140973 
Отзывы - здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137785

----------


## darina1

> Тут http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=478 
> Анонс раздела:
> Обучающие курсы и вебинары для всех, кто хочет расти и совершенствоваться в профессии: для организаторов праздников, свадеб, юбилеев, корпоративов и т.п.; для музыкальных руководителей детских садов; для тех, кто хочет постичь секреты интернет рекламы, пиара и продвижения.
> 
> Сама пока не  учусь, а у  меня учатся здесь:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=140973 
> Отзывы - здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137785


СПАСИБО)))))

----------


## КурочкинаН

Здравствуйте всем. Я третий день на форуме, еле разобралась и то не до конца, что к чему, но уже привыкаю. Вчера только увидела куда сначала надо заходить и с чего начинать и как делать правильно. Буду стараться. Очень умный сайт! Спасибо. Если кто увидит, что я не в том направлении подскажите пожалуйста. Заранее благодарю.

----------

nezabudka-8s (07.12.2015)

----------


## Танюша35

О как! Я и не видела такую интересную темку для разговорчиков "в строю"))) Всегда было страшно (со школы еще наверно) ответить, что мол, что-то не поняла...не хотелось выглядеть "тупее паровоза". А тут такая прелесть!!! Можно сказать, что мешает, почему мешает...Я скажу лично о своих ощущениях, мешает общаться на проф.темы конечно же - отсутствие опыта...собственных наработок, а еще открою огромную тайну...тссссс...никому!  :Tu: проблема с русским языком :Blush2: я так и не научилась ставить запятые там, где они нужны...стыдотищаааааа какая...И иногда думаю, вот сча какую-нибудь глупость нипишу, скажут "вот какая! не хорошая". Ну и конечно поражают местные "старожилы", такие умницы!..а я еще такая глупышка и неумеха. 
Еще боюсь быть не понятой, или вдруг "круто отруганной". Все мы пишем "кидайте тапками" а иногда и обидно, если тапок залетит "по попке (или оголенной душе)". И еще боюсь "нет нового для вас ответа"... Ведь пишешь надеясь на "распедаливание по полочкам", а в ответ тишина...
 А еще, иногда даже близкие люди не знают и половины того, чем мы (конкретно я) делимся с виртуальными друзьями, надеясь на понимание и не сильное осуждение. Ведь тут обитают люди с творческим складом ума и "бесёнком с таракашками в голове". Обычный человек (среднестатистический) не всегда адекватно воспримет ту или иную шутку, или бредовую идею, и будет "пеногасителем", расхочется шутить и творить. В лучшем случае покрутит пальцем у виска, в худшем вызовет 03))). А тут душевные и озорные люди, с любыми, даже запредельными (изначально) идеями "рожают" ТАААКИЕ ВЕЩИ!!! :Ok:  Спасибо Вам всем за поддержку, за возможность дружить, за возможность быть собой без лишних приукрас. Извините за сумбур, ну вот как-то так на душе сегодня.

----------

Donskova-t (26.12.2015), Mazaykina (09.12.2015), nezabudka-8s (07.12.2015), olya.pan (08.02.2016), Курица (26.12.2015), Мурчик (04.02.2016)

----------


## Елена Новосибирск

Я тоже только на днях зарегистрировалась. Форум нашла случайно, когда занялась подготовкой к семейному Новому году. Спасибо большое создателям за такой замечательный ресурс. Здесь очень тёплая атмосфера, даже новичкам здесь помогают. А то ведь тыкаемся, как котята слепые, поначалу. Вот и я пока "брожу по форуму", теряюсь, что и где. Уверена, что помаленьку адаптируюсь на сайте, пойму, что и как здесь устроено. Надеюсь на помощь и понимание. Заранее благодарна всем "жителям" этой Волшебной страны!!!

----------

nezabudka-8s (28.12.2015)

----------


## намчайку

Открыла  для себя еще и такой раздел....... спустя нескольких лет регистрации)...... Общаться сложно - я интроверт ) .. и после работы - где скачу  , прыгаю, все что можно изображаю - нападает молчун ..............А еще  есть вторая работа , где тоже приходится выкладываться ...... Работа \ хобби - регентом ))

Да ) . еще я с техникой  не совсем в ладах ))

----------


## Натуля100500

На самом деле тяжело вникнуть во всё и сразу...но было бы желание  и всё получится !!!

----------


## Мурчик

Перечитала предыдущие посты, общаться ничего не мешает. Все очень доброжелательны. Но форум такой большой. И я только сейчас увидела эту темку, а в ней знакомые лица -  очень приятно

----------


## Маруся Кузнецова

Всем привет! Пока еще не разобралась до конца и прошу вашей помощи, хочу выйти из статуса Новичка))))))Буду рада если кто то направит меня не пока (путевую) :049:

----------


## Курица

> хочу выйти из статуса Новичка))))))


*Маруся*, из новичка в местного жителя  превратишься автоматически :Grin: , пробыв на форуме месяц и написав за это время 30 результативных сообщений (это значит, что в твоих сообщениях будет что-то. кроме "Вау! Спасибо! Понравилось!")))))




> Буду рада если кто то направит меня


назови область применения ТВОИХ творческих сил, и тебя "пошлют", куда надо.
КТО ты по жизни?
Ведущая?
Музыкальный работник?
Певица?
Учитель музыки? Воспитатель?
Или..............
Жду ответа!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> хочу выйти из статуса Новичка))))))


Марусечка, от силы твоего желания зависит результат! Уверена, что у тебя всё получится, потому что ты на правильном пути, отметилась в нужных темах. Осталось совсем немного, каких-то 20 с хвостиком сообщений до почётного звания *Пользователь*, то бишь, появится возможность пользоваться всем, что скрыто в закрытых разделах. 

Чтобы ускорить этот процесс, тебе самая дорога в* ИН-КУ-батор для новичков или Под крылышком у Курочки*. (Жми на синюю ссылку).
Танечка Курочка заботливо опекает наших ведущих-новичков, помогает им адаптироваться на форуме. :Tender: 
Так вот же она и сама! :Yahoo:  Протягивает тебе своё крылышко помощи:



> назови область применения ТВОИХ творческих сил, и тебя "пошлют", куда надо.
> КТО ты по жизни?


Танечка, Маруся рассказала о себе достаточно подробно в теме "О нас". Копирую её пост:


> Привет всем!
> Зовут меня Маруся.
> Я директор единственной в Бурятии Кулинарной студии уже год. Провожу мероприятия больше 10 лет.
> Образование у меня высшее. Закончила факультет Режиссуры Академии Культуры г. Улан-Удэ.
> Музыкального образования нет но с 7 лет профессионально пою.
> Основным доходом было и будет проведение любых торжеств от Свадьбы до Концертов.


Так что, Танюш, это твой цыплёнок! :Ok:  Забирай с собой в Ин-Ку-батор.
Маруся, ничего не бойся, иди смело! Там тебе будет хорошо. :Grin:

----------


## yuzef

Здравствуйте всем. Я на форуме, не первый день но толком, долго не мог разобраться, пока конкретно не понял, что к чему, но уже привыкаю. Очень умный сайт! Спасибо.

----------


## khuzzy

Здравствуйте! На форуме я всего несколько дней. Случайно наткнулась, разыскивая авторов детской песенки. Здесь такое количество открытой информации!!! На закрытую, наверное, и всей оставшейся жизни не хватит!
К сожалению, не всем дано быть писателями и творцами... Но очень многие  стремятся к чему-то новому и интересному. Не критикуйте нас, читателей, слишком сильно, и не ограничивайте так сильно закрытыми ссылками... Пожалуйста!

----------


## Бумбарашка

Здравствуйте. Что мешает общаться на форуме? Пока новичок - нужно время, чтобы влиться в общество, если молчун по жизни - трудно себя изменить. Влияет даже время, проведенное у монитора: если на работе все время - работа за компьютером, то вечером, дома даже не тянет снова уткнуться в него. Если же нашла единомышленников и тебе интересно - то тут ничего не может помешать.

----------

Архимаг (14.03.2016), Курица (01.03.2016)

----------


## РыЖиК

Всем привет) Я на форуме совсем не давно. Откровенно говоря новичку очень сложно сделать первый шаг....Я реально не представляю, что писать и в каких темах.   Много интересного на форуме, присматриваюсь. Таланта самой сочинять сценарии увы - нет, поэтому пока читатель.

----------


## Архимаг

> Я реально не представляю, что писать и в каких темах.


Внизу в Корзине есть просто беседки, поболтать...

----------

РыЖиК (14.03.2016)

----------


## Джина

> Откровенно говоря новичку очень сложно сделать первый шаг...


Вот здесь очень много тем и как раз для новичков, и болталки о жизни, и свои наработки можно выложить для обсуждения:

http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=276

----------

РыЖиК (14.03.2016)

----------


## РыЖиК

Спасибо за совет)))) Я пока еще плохо что здесь нахожу, только осваиваю сайт и что в нем есть, по этому могу немного мудрить.))))

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Я на форуме совсем не давно. Откровенно говоря новичку очень сложно сделать первый шаг....Я реально не представляю, что писать и в каких темах. Много интересного на форуме, присматриваюсь.


Здравствуйте, Танечка. Приятно с Вами познакомиться. Позвольте протянуть Вам руку помощи и направить, куда нужно. Для начала хорошо бы узнать о Вас хотя бы немного, чем Вы занимаетесь?

 Наш форум поделён на разные разделы, где общаются между собой пользователи одинаковой профессии. В каждом разделе есть свои Беседки для разговоров и рабочие темы с материалами. Поэтому, желательно, чтобы Вы вкратце написали о себе в этих темах (кликайте по синим ссылкам):
1. Кто откуда? Зайти и отметиться- всем!
2. О нас!
И вот после этого можно будет Вас "послать" по нужному адресу. :Aga: ))




> Таланта самой сочинять сценарии увы - нет, поэтому пока читатель.


Танюш, никто не требует от вас  сочинять сценарии. В каждом человеке - свой талант. За время долгого пребывания на форуме наблюдала разных пользователей. Так вот, встречаются такие, которые никогда никакого материала не выложили, ничего не сочинили и не придумали для работы, но которых очень любят на форуме, потому что они умеют поддержать и утешить в трудную минуту, подбодрить и похвалить других форумчан, очень доброжелательные и приветливые, дают какие-то житейские советы... С ними просто хорошо! И на это тоже нужен особый талант.




> Внизу в Корзине есть просто беседки, поболтать...


Такс... молодой человек!)))))) Сам тут без году неделя, уже все наши потайные места новеньким сдаёт!!! :Taunt: ))))
Жорик, очень похвально Ваше желание помочь другим форумчанам. Только, пожалуйста, прошу в Корзину всех подряд не приглашать. :Smile3:  На это у нас есть старички, которые там живут годами.)))
Во-первых, только что зарегистрированные пользователи туда при всём желании попасть не смогут, им нужно пройти испытательный срок. 
Во-вторых, это место общения определённой категории пользователей, необидчивых, проверенных временем и другими местами общения на форуме, имеющих особый склад характера и чувство юмора. У Корзины есть даже своя Декларация, которая отличается от всех других разделов. Неподготовленным форумчанам там точно не место. :Grin: )))

----------

PAN (24.03.2016), Архимаг (14.03.2016), Танюша35 (06.05.2016)

----------


## Наталья Качинская

Здравствуйте ) Я новичок , не знаю пока что и как здесь! Никогда не участвовала в подобных мероприятиях ! Но очень хочется стать частичкой этого общества!) :Meeting:

----------


## elen82

> Не критикуйте нас, читателей, слишком сильно, и не ограничивайте так сильно закрытыми ссылками... Пожалуйста!


Доброго дня все новичкам и "старичкам! Добро пожаловать в чудесный огромный дом под названием "Ин-ку". Мы вам всем очень рады! Добро пожаловать! Хотелось бы написать о закрытых ссылках. Поймите, дорогие новички, что многие люди находятся на этом форуме много лет, он стал для многих настоящим  домом, тут  близкие и родные люди, коллеги, единомышленники. И часто в закрытых сообщениях содержится личная информация, настолько личная, что поделиться ею можно только с близкими друзьями. Не обижайтесь на закрытые ссылки, побольше общайтесь с нами, делитесь своими наработками, если возникнет потребность в душевной поддержке, мы всегда поддержим и насколько  сумеем - поможем.И незаметно для вас все откроется само по себе. Я когда- то пришла на этот форум со страхом, как меня примут, не знала, о чем общаться с незнакомыми людьми, сама по себе необщительная. А меня приняли, да еще как, со всей душой! Не проходит дня, чтобы я не заглянула сюда! Смелее! Наш дом вам всегда рад!

----------

nezabudka-8s (24.03.2016), Танюша35 (06.05.2016)

----------


## Ninulyka

Всем, добрый вечер! Меня зовут Нина, я живу в Василькове Киевская обл. Присматривалась я давненько к вам. Зарегистрировалась, а вот к сожалению только сейчас есть время зайти сюда и все посмотреть, со всем ознакомиться. Узнала, какой вы кладезь идей и вдохновения!  Cпасибо вам за это! Я очень люблю деток и сейчас стараюсь для своей доченьки и ее друзей делать праздники незабываемыми.

----------


## Наумка

Привет всем и классного настроения каждому :Yahoo:  Я бывала на форуме редко, тк не могла до конца для себя решить-хочу ли я все таки быть ведущей или это очередное мое краткосрочное увлечение  :Umnik: (как и бывало раньше-за что бы я не взялась-6-12 мес-в,и мне уже скучно и неинтересно :Tu: ), но все таки поняла, что хочу и буду продолжать....Поэтому сейчас постараюсь посидеть на форуме подольше и пообщаться)))хотя у меня 2 детишек и бывает не всегда есть время, но кто хочет-тот всегда найдет :Ok:  а так еще, если честно, но я как то стесняюсь высказывать свои мысли :Blush2: , может со временем пройдет

----------


## ELPI

Здравствуйте! Зарегистрировалась вторично т.к потеряла пароль, а сейчас читаю, знакомлюсь, но еще мало что понятно. "Свое" выкладывать?! Так тут у вас столько креативных, талантливых, интересных и т.д. Я себя чувствую каким то гадким утенком. Хотя я тоже одна из вас... :Tender:  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Курица

> Я себя чувствую каким то гадким утенком.


 :Grin: уверяю-это временно) Тем более из той же сказки мы знаем, что все Прекрасные Лебеди когда то были именно "гадкими утятами"))) :Meeting:

----------


## Инесса Мур

Всем здравия и счастья! Я второй день как шарик шарюсь по сайту, но до сих пор похожа на ежика в тумане. Надеюсь, я осилю эту головоломку и мне откроются все кладези. Может и я ( со временем :Grin:  :Blush2: )смогу чем то, кому то помочь!!!

----------

nezabudka-8s (07.05.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Я второй день как шарик шарюсь по сайту, но до сих пор похожа на ежика в тумане.


Инессочка, ничего себе "как ёжик в тумане"! Всем бы таким ёжикам быть! :Grin:  Вы огромная молодец, ещё только второй день на форуме, а уже написали 5 информативных сообщений в нужных темах! :Ok:  Вы на правильном пути! Продолжайте в том же духе и тогда с каждым днём Вам будет легче освоить форум! 
Если что-то будет непонятно, почитайте раздельчик Поддержка форумов. Там много ценных советов. :Yes4:  Удачи!

----------

Инесса Мур (08.05.2016)

----------


## oli_mih

Отсутствие Времени

----------


## ираа

Я только что зарегистрировалась, но пока не пойму,что делать дальше

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Я только что зарегистрировалась, но пока не пойму,что делать дальше


Ирина, приветствую Вас на нашем форуме! :Victory:  Для начала желательно отметиться в этих темах:
1. Кто откуда? Зайти и отметиться- всем! 
2. Сетевой этикет или правила форума. Прочесть всем внимательно!!!
3. О нас!

Наш форум для разных творческих профессий (музыкантов, ведущих, педагогов, музруков, воспитателей, хореографов, физруков, поэтов и т.д. и т.п.). Зайдите на главную страницу форума: http://forum.in-ku.com/
Просмотрите все разделы сверху донизу, найдите интересующий раздел, прогуляйтесь по доступным темам, читайте, пишите, начните общаться...  А потом, само собой по накатанной пойдёт. :Yes4:  Чем больше Вы будете проводить время на форуме, тем быстрей его поймёте и освоитесь. Удачи!

----------


## ираа

Спасибо, за информацию, воспользуюсь вашими советами

----------


## татуся

Спасибо за разъяснения...
Всё супер доступно и понятно!!!

----------


## Людмила91

Пока читаю, но с удовольствием поделюсь своими как авторскими наработками, так и  сборной "солянкой". 
Что мешает общаться на форуме? Наверное, моя торопливость... Всего так много, и хочется побыстрее прочитать... Поэтому для "писанины" остается мало времени! Обещаю исправиться!

----------


## Зажигай-ка

Форум просто ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЙ!!!!!

----------


## TaniaCeluiko

Наконец, выпонила рекомендации форума. Отметилась в нужных темах: 
1. Кто откуда? Зайти и отметиться- всем! 
2. Сетевой этикет или правила форума. Прочесть всем внимательно!!!
3. О нас!
СПАСИБО всем форумчанам!!! Творческих успехов!!!

----------


## Черёмушка

Привет всем! Я недавно на форуме. Очень много информации. Я ещё немножко теряюсь, но обещаю во всём разобраться. Спасибо, мастерам ПРАЗДНИКА, за советы и творческие наработки!!!

----------


## Sherstinka

Девченки,всем приветик! Я ГЕОЛОГ,т.к. опыта работы маловато,сейчас активно учусь перелопачиваю кучу материала,конспектов ,сценариев,распечатываю.выбираю то, что ближе мне. Благодаря,опыту "старших".у меня уже есть первые успехи.Но это все пока наработки других,а своего очень мало.Вот и сейчас сижу дома,жара,я завалилась бумагами,нотами,выбираю пишу осенние сценарии,одновременно "хожу" по форуму и что-то тут же беру на вооружение.Спасибо всем Музам,Старожилам и Докам вы очень нам помогаете!!!Низкий вам поклон!!! :Smile3:

----------


## Галя-Галочка

Здравсвуйте, всем! Очень много информации, проваливаешься в думки, в тексты и время просто улетает. А можно же ещё и обратную связь получить!) Поэтому пишу. Я здесь!!!! Хочу со всеми говорить, творить и учиться! Как же это здорово, что тут все творческие люди! Приятно! Спасибо создателям и всем кто к этому волшебству причастен!

----------


## Галя-Галочка

> Девченки,всем приветик! Я ГЕОЛОГ,т.к. опыта работы маловато,сейчас активно учусь перелопачиваю кучу материала,конспектов ,сценариев,распечатываю.выбираю то, что ближе мне. Благодаря,опыту "старших".у меня уже есть первые успехи.Но это все пока наработки других,а своего очень мало.Вот и сейчас сижу дома,жара,я завалилась бумагами,нотами,выбираю пишу осенние сценарии,одновременно "хожу" по форуму и что-то тут же беру на вооружение.Спасибо всем Музам,Старожилам и Докам вы очень нам помогаете!!!Низкий вам поклон!!!


Как же это мне знакомо! Когда я решила  заняться проведением праздников. то печатала огромную кучу материала с интернета. Что надо и что не пригодилсь пока. Потом разобралась, захотелось изюминок! И в это время случился перерыв в три года. Сейчас снова окунулась в это, и так страно себя сейчас чувствую. Вроде я как будто с большим опытом и багажом. А в то время мне казалось, что у меня профессионализма вообще нет. Но ведь его нарабатывают!!! Поэтому будем делать праздники!!!

Sherstinka, удачи Вам!!!

----------


## Sherstinka

Гала-Галочка,спасибо за поддержку! Я новичок,пока не знаю о чем и с кем говорить,но как говорится, прорвемся!  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Sherstinka

Девочки,а если я хочу выложить сценарии,музыку,куда писать,в какой раздел?

----------


## Курица

> если я хочу выложить сценарии,музыку,куда писать,в какой раздел?


*Sherstinka*, смотря какие сценарии (по тематике и аудитории) и что за музыка...

----------


## Sherstinka

с музыкой у меня проблемка--я ее неправильно выкладываю,что-то не получается.Материала у меня очень много,а как выложить правильно не знаю

----------


## Alsu@

Всем привет! Я новичок, и честно захаодила очень редко сюда, и в правду найти что то нужное для себя и работы) Но с каждым днем начала просто заходить и читать, думаю теперь я буду постоянным гостем на этом форуме, и постараюсь максимально поддерживать общение!

----------


## Arktyr

Всем привет. Я хотел бы узнать, как можно вставлять свои работы на сайт? Сколько не юзал по страничке, так и не нашёл куда бы залить свои не многочисленные работы? Желательно, если откликнитесь, то объясните, как можно заливать работы по темам? Хотелось бы узнать подробнее. Спасибо, с уважением Arktyr.

----------


## Курица

> Всем привет.


Здравствуйте, Клим.




> Я хотел бы узнать, как можно вставлять свои работы на сайт? Сколько не юзал по страничке, так и не нашёл куда бы залить свои не многочисленные работы?


Нам очень приятно, что ты "юзал" по страницам форума)))))



> Желательно, если откликнитесь, то объясните, как можно заливать работы по темам? Хотелось бы узнать подробнее.


Думаю, сперва тебе стоит зайти и познакомиться с другими ведущими с Украины, это тут 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=596 
А дальше девушки тебя уже возьмут в свои тесные объятья и всё объяснят!!! :Aga: 
Удачи! :Grin:

----------


## Arktyr

> не многочисленные


Опечатка: напечатано "не многочисленные"; читать "немногочисленные".

Хорошо. Что нужно для знакомства? Анкета или свободная форма знакомства? Или что???..

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Всем привет. Я хотел бы узнать, как можно вставлять свои работы на сайт?


Добро пожаловать, Arktyr. Выставлять работы очень легко. Объяснение посмотрите в теме:
Как выложить материал (фото, видео, музыку, документы, книги и др.)




> Сколько не юзал по страничке, так и не нашёл куда бы залить свои не многочисленные работы? Желательно, если откликнитесь, то объясните, как можно заливать работы по темам? Хотелось бы узнать подробнее.


 Заходите на главную страницу форума, просматриваете все разделы сверху вниз, аккуратно обойдя два платных раздела "Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности БИС IN-KU" и "Международная Академия Мастеров event индустрии IN-KU". В остальных темах и разделах всё выставляется бесплатно. Выбираете раздел по своему профилю и роду деятельности, там смотрите интересующие и доступные темы. Туда и выставляйте! :Yes4: 




> Нам очень приятно, что ты "юзал" по страницам форума)))))


 :Taunt:   :Ok: )))))))))




> Что нужно для знакомства? Анкета или свободная форма знакомства? Или что???..


Да, есть две общих темы-анкеты, желательно начинать с них:
1. Кто откуда? Зайти и отметиться- всем!
2. О нас!

Затем, в каждом разделе, в зависимости от Вашей профессии, есть подраздел для новичков. Там тоже есть темы для знакомств и рассказов о себе.

Удачи, Arktyr! :Victory:  С уважением, Светлана.

----------

Курица (24.09.2016)

----------


## Катеринка0512

Добрый вечер,друзья!я новенькая тут у вас!давайте общаться и дружить!: :Meeting:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> давайте общаться и дружить!:


Давайте! :Meeting: )))

Катеринка, чтобы знать, в каком разделе вам общаться и с кем дружить, сначала загляните в эти темы:
1. Кто откуда? Зайти и отметиться- всем!
2. О нас!

----------


## ДК им.Столярова

Всем доброго времени суток! Зарегистрировалась я здесь давно,заходила не часто,если только что-то по работе нужно было уточнить или выяснитеть.Здесь столько всего интересного!!!!Теперь я буду частым гостем!!!

----------


## Ольга Г

Всем доброй ночи! я "читатель и геолог"... катастрофически не хватает времени на общение, но буду стараться общаться....принимайте меня в свою дружную семью!!!

----------


## ProstoNadja

привет. я только зарегалась, общаться буду с удовольствием. но осенью, как-то дел много. Вот зимой - вся ваша

----------


## BROOKSE

Здравствуйте, меня зовут, Алена. На форуме зарегистрировалась несколько лет назад, наверное как и большинство
приходила за информацией)) Я не аниматор и не тамада, шью игрушки, куклы для театра, теперь и реквизит для аниматоров,
развивающие пособия для детских садов, написала две книги с мастер-классами пошива игрушек. В данный момент
решилась открыть выездной кукольный театр, и вот теперь мне ваш форум очень пригодится, потому как программа
у меня такая: 10-15 минут сказка кукольная+15-20 минут игры с героями сказок.

----------

nezabudka-8s (08.12.2016)

----------


## Анастасия Галанова

Всем привет!!! В вашем полку прибыло :Derisive:  Главная МОЯ проблема - острая нехватка времени: напряженная работа (я только начинающий муз. руководитель в дет.саду)+трое маленьких детей. Свободного времени крайне мало (если не сказать, что нет вообще). Но очень надеюсь, что на общение и взаимопомощь в рамках вашего форума буду находить возможность. Принимаете в команду?  :Blush2:

----------

nezabudka-8s (12.12.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Свободного времени крайне мало (если не сказать, что нет вообще). Но очень надеюсь, что на общение и взаимопомощь в рамках вашего форума буду находить возможность. Принимаете в команду?


Настенька, ты уже среди нас, таких же занятых и, в то же время, желающих общаться с друзьями-коллегами! 
Добро пожаловать в наш общий дом! :flower:  Осваивайся!

----------


## Галчон

Здравствуйте, я тоже новичок,сайт действительно классный, спасибо за такую кладовую творческих идей.

----------


## Светлана Буран

Здравствуйте! Я тоже здесь бываю не часто, но здесь так здорово!

----------


## Дарка

Всем привет! Сегодня не легла спать, всю ночь провисела у вас на форуме. Очень интересно! Единственное, что я за 5 часов непрерывного нахождения на сайте, так и не смогла привыкнуть к интерфейсу... Для меня он совсем не удобный(((
Ну, буду привыкать!))))

----------


## ИринаСМ

Я на форуме первый день. В принципе нашла достаточно информации и без регистрации, и пока искала вспомнила что ранее уже пользовалась информацией с форума. Решила зарегистрироваться именно с целью пообщаться, перенять опыт, и может даже будет чем поделиться и мне.  Пока писать особо нечего, так как здесь собрались люди которые точно намного компетентней. Но если будут умные мысли я обязательно поделюсь.

----------


## nika.nik.37

Весенний привет жителям и гостям форума. Очень приятно со всеми познакомиться. Меня зовут Виктория. Мне очень нравится заходить в гости на этот замечательный форум. Здесь ОЧЕНЬ много интересного и нового, что не скрою помогает мне в моей работе. Надеюсь и я смогу быть чем нибудь полезной, вот только никак не разберусь как выставлять музыкальный и видео материал? Всего доброго. Всем крепкого здоровья, творческих успехов, вдохновения!!!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> никак не разберусь как выставлять музыкальный и видео материал?


Вика, зайдите в тему, почитайте: 
 Как выложить материал (фото, видео, музыку, документы, книги и др.)
Удачи!

----------


## kucunychka

Здравствуйте! Не то, что бы я не умела общаться, просто не поняла правила форума! Действительно, очень много полезной информации, особенно для меня, как начинающей! теперь буду стараться общаться!))

----------


## Ирина Овчинникова

Здравствуйте. Я только вчера зарегистрировалась на форуме, и поняла, что просто "копателем" здесь быть не интересно. Не всегда хватает времени для общения, но иногда и обмен короткой информацией с единомышленниками приносит и огромное удовольствие, и, несомненно пользу. Открыта для общения с вами, дорогие друзья)))

----------


## zvaryga

Прекрасный форум! Просто находка! Как мне подсказала уважаемая *nezabudka-8s*, спасибо ей огромное за отзывчивость и доходчивое объяснение, просто нужно уделить немного времени и освоится, общаться и делиться полезной информацией. Вот и всё! Будем стараться во благо общего светлого творческого будущего!!! Спасибо.

----------

nezabudka-8s (23.05.2017), алла9 (04.09.2017), Курица (23.05.2017)

----------


## eesmoroden

Форум прекрасен! Раньше только читала, теперь готова делиться опытом!

----------


## Дианаа

Ничего не мешает, буду общаться, я тут новичок :)

----------


## zwetlana

Очень не хочется попасть впросак. Напрягает количество "синих полосок". Понятно, что у людей свой круг общения, не хочется нечаянно встрять не туда.

----------


## dzvinochok

Чудовий форум. Дівчатка тут творчі, винахідливі. Дякую автору цього сайту за чудову можливість спілкуватися з усіма.

Прекрасный форум. Девочки здесь творческие, изобретательные. Спасибо автору сайта за возможность общаться со всеми.
 :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:

----------

Mazaykina (29.01.2018), zvaryga (02.05.2019), ТАТЬЯНА55 (05.07.2017)

----------


## Пономарёва Александра

Я новичок, а общаться буду с удовольствием.

----------

алла9 (04.09.2017)

----------


## i.s555

Добрый день, уже неделю читаю , читаю , читаю и не могу оторваться ... Надеюсь , что и мои знания кому-то пригодятся , буду рада поделиться .

----------


## алла9

я только делаю первые шаги здесь, и боязно как-то￼ потому что толком еще не знаю форум, не хочется повторяться, быть как-то невпопад. поэтому сначала конечно буду знакомиься с тем что и где есть, а уж потом и в беседы вливаться￼

----------


## pups160403

Добрый день! А мне очень тяжело в темах сориентироваться... Очень уж много их, не знаешь где что посмотреть, с чего начать...

----------


## Аина

Все привет!!! Приятно оказаться в обществе творческих позитивных харизматичных людей! ) Девочки у меня огромнейшая проблема!!! Впервые за многолетнюю практику проведения различных праздником столкнулась с такой проблемой что в голове нет ничего!!!! ИДЕЙ кроме как звезды в граненом стакане и повестка "Офицерского собирания" НЕТ!!! Сегодня позвонила заказчик и попросила организовать празднование дня присвоения ей звания подполковника!!!!! Может у кого есть идеи!!! Мне бы хоть оттолкнуться от чего-то ((((

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Добрый день! А мне очень тяжело в темах сориентироваться... Очень уж много их, не знаешь где что посмотреть, с чего начать...


Катенька, здравствуйте. Начать нужно с начала!)) То есть с главной страницы форума! Пролистать её сверху вниз, посмотреть, какие есть разделы. Найти свой, зайти в него и изучить предлагаемые подразделы и темы! А дальше всё зависит от Вашей активности. Чем более активен пользователь, тем больше  "вкусняшек" он за это получает. Не потопаешь - не полопаешь!))) Удачи!




> ИДЕЙ кроме как звезды в граненом стакане и повестка "Офицерского собирания" НЕТ!!! Сегодня позвонила заказчик и попросила организовать празднование дня присвоения ей звания подполковника!!!!! Может у кого есть идеи!!!


Антонина, добро пожаловать на форум! Обращайте, пожалуйста, внимание, на название темы и раздела, куда пишете сообщение. Они указаны под шапкой форума. Наш форум очень огромный, легко заблудиться, и здесь находятся не только ведущие. 
Например, в этой теме Вам вряд ли кто-то подскажет идеи. Здесь пишут только о причинах молчания на форуме.)) И в Беседке музыкальных руководителей детсадов, куда Вы написали такое же сообщение, тоже не помогут! У них другая специфика работы. :Grin:  Поэтому, я Ваше сообщение оттуда перенесла в Срочную помощь для новичков-организаторов праздника:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5407426
Надеюсь, там коллеги откликнутся на вашу просьбу. Удачи! :Victory:

----------


## Таша71

Здравствуйте!! Да всегда страшно начинать что либо! Хорошо, что мне в жизни всегда встречаються хорошие люди! И после длительного перерыва, вернувшись в профессию, волновалась очень! Прогресс шагнул вперед и значительно облегчил нашу жизнь- жизнь муз работника.!!! Но .... Сколько всего надо знать!!! И опять мне повезло.... Меня, мягко взяв под локоток, ввела в Ваш форум коллега! Она активный Ваш участник , а я пока восхищённый наблюдатель!!! Спасибо хозяйке этого форума, Мариночка Вы большая умница!! Ну вот... И совсем не страшно :Smile3:

----------

Mazaykina (29.01.2018)

----------


## НАТАЛИ - Я

Здравствуйте всем - и аборигенам форума, и новичкам! Я тоже новичок! Писать не боюсь, общаться не стесняюсь. Всегда на позитиве!!! Я не волшебник, я только учусь... Мне не стыдно в этом признаться, потому что всё знать невозможно, а вот стремиться к этому необходимо. Надеюсь стать активным участником форума (насколько будет позволять время). И здесь совсем не страшно, а тепло и уютно. Спасибо всем за работу, заботу и опеку.

----------


## Свєтик

Здравствуйте, Форумчане! Я новичок, только учусь, пробую разобраться с разделами форума. Мне очень приятно что здесь собираются очень хорошие люди, рады всегда помочь. Надеюсь что стану активным участником. Большое спасибо ВСЕМ!!!

----------


## ГузельГаллямова

Писать легче, когда есть чем делиться, а пока я только чтец))

----------

БелаяСнежка (29.01.2018)

----------


## Mazaykina

> Писать легче, когда есть чем делиться, а пока я только чтец))


Это главная ошибка всех читающих или геологов, как мы называем. Вы можете писать о том, как используете тот материал, который скачали себе. Авторам очень важно знать, что их труды не напрасны, что люди, скачавшие их идеи, использовали их по назначению. Им интересно, как реагируют участники праздника, и что говорить, им приятно, когда говорят СПАСИБО за скачанный материал.  :Yes4:

----------

nezabudka-8s (29.01.2018), Курица (29.01.2018)

----------


## БелаяСнежка

"Мешает" то, что там где люди, писать нельзя((((....А где можно, туда уже по несколько лет никто не ходит :Meeting:

----------


## пророк Иаков

> "Мешает" то, что там где люди, писать нельзя((((....А где можно, туда уже по несколько лет никто не ходит


Такая же проблема. 
Хотелось бы пообщаться с творческими людьми, но, возможности статуса "новичок" не позволяют...
Не продумано как-то на сайте с этим.....
Вы творческий человек, обладающий детским ярким воображением?
Хоть здесь пообщаться.....
Не до хорошего....

----------

БелаяСнежка (01.03.2018)

----------


## Ksuwa2603

Всем привет.Пока только читаю т.к боюсь ляпнуть лишнего.но думаю со временем буду на вашей волне!я так понимаю тут за всем не уследить

----------


## Катриша

Привет всем,пока знакомлюсь с сайтом,думаю со временем вольюсь в тему

----------


## miheevalubov

> Всем привет.Пока только читаю т.к боюсь ляпнуть лишнего.но думаю со временем буду на вашей волне!я так понимаю тут за всем не уследить


Присоединяюсь)

----------


## Аврора Дан

Не знаю к кому обратиться с вопросом, а как разместить свою фотографию. Я не могу разобраться... ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!!!!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Не знаю к кому обратиться с вопросом, а как разместить свою фотографию. Я не могу разобраться... ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!!!!


Здравствуйте, Аврора. А где Вы хотите разместить своё фото - на аватаре или в профиле?

Если на аватаре - то заходите в свой кабинет, в настройки изменения аватара, сюда: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/profile.php?do=editavatar
Загружаете фото с компьютера и сохраняете. Иногда после этого возникает надпись: загрузка прошла неудачно. Но Вы проверьте, посмотрите любое своё сообщение на форуме, есть ли там аватар. Бывает, что ошибочно написано, на самом деле всё в порядке.

То же самое - размещение фото в профиле. Заходите по ссылке: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/profile.php?do=editprofilepic
Загружаете фото, сохраняете, заходите к себе в профиль и смотрите, на месте ли фотография.

Аватар будет сопровождать каждое ваше сообщение на форуме. А фотографию в профиле увидит тот, кто зайдёт к вам в профиль. Поэтому, фото на аватаре предпочтительней.)))

В любой момент аватар и фотографию можете поменять. Удачи! :Victory:

----------


## OlegVeschiy

> В любой момент аватар и фотографию можете поменять


Спасибо вам большое. Провозился несколько дней так и не найдя где же в настройках это можно изменить

----------


## krulena

Не знаю даже как поточнее выразить причину.  Вот у меня есть желание выложить сценарий выпускного в детском саду (сказку в стихах,мной написанную). Как я это могу сделать никак не пойму. Все для меня закрыто. куда я могу выложить свои идеи, наработки вообще не понимаю. Не хочу быть паразитом-копателем, но и как приносить пользу тоже не вижу. Писать простые неинформативные отписки только для того, чтобы набрать 30 сообщений не хочется, да и времени жалко. Дорогие модераторы, приношу заранее извинения за свою тупость в поиске открытой для меня темы, куда бы я отправила полезную для ведущих информацию и не сочтите это за лень, просто реально жалко времени. Вот я уже провела здесь часа два, практически впустую, хотя, конечно за 2 часа можно было отправить 30 сообщений в темы, которые открыты и которые уже год не активные.   "Пошлите" меня пожалуйста по нужному адресу. может быть есть тема, открытая для новичков, типа "Чем я могу быть полезен", куда можно будет писать свои идеи по проведению праздников. большое спасибо заранее. Елена

----------

irulia (12.09.2018), ЮлияСоловьева (08.09.2019)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Вот у меня есть желание выложить сценарий выпускного в детском саду (сказку в стихах,мной написанную).


Елена, замечательное желание! :Ok: 
Пожалуйста, тема в разделе детских ведущих:
Выпускной в детском саду.

Если Ваш сценарий предназначен не только для ведущих, но и будет полезен педагогам детсада, которые составляют сценарии, то можете выложить и сюда:
Выпуск в школу 




> Все для меня закрыто. куда я могу выложить свои идеи, наработки вообще не понимаю. Не хочу быть паразитом-копателем, но и как приносить пользу тоже не вижу. Писать простые неинформативные отписки только для того, чтобы набрать 30 сообщений не хочется, да и времени жалко.


Леночка, уточните, какие интересующие Вас темы закрыты на 30 сообщений? Я посмотрю, в чём причина. У нас сейчас на форуме почти все разделы открыты и доступны новичкам. И многое открыто даже незарегистрированным гостям форума. Мне кажется, закрытого уже ничего и не осталось. :Meeting:  Ну только если какая-то секретная информация или эксклюзивные материалы, которые, действительно, нужно заслужить.)))




> Дорогие модераторы, приношу заранее извинения за свою тупость в поиске открытой для меня темы, куда бы я отправила полезную для ведущих информацию и не сочтите это за лень, просто реально жалко времени. Вот я уже провела здесь часа два, практически впустую, хотя, конечно за 2 часа можно было отправить 30 сообщений в темы, которые открыты и которые уже год не активные. "Пошлите" меня пожалуйста по нужному адресу. может быть есть тема, открытая для новичков, типа "Чем я могу быть полезен", куда можно будет писать свои идеи по проведению праздников. большое спасибо заранее.


Елена, конечно, обидно, что Вы потратили своё время впустую. Нужно было сразу прогуляться по главной странице, посмотреть, какие разделы у нас есть на форуме и найти свой, в зависимости от Вашего рода деятельности. 

Как я поняла из написанного, Вы ведущая. Значит, Ваш раздел на форуме - этот:
Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника

На каждом форуме есть раздел специально для новичков. У ведущих это:
 ИН-КУ-батор для новичков или Под крылышком у Курочки

В ин-ку-баторе есть тема, где новички могут выложить свои наработки:
Собственные наработки новичков ин-ку и начинающих ведущих.
С уважением, модератор Светлана.

----------

krulena (27.07.2018)

----------


## Сиренко

Делать первые шаги - всегда немного страшно.как выставить аватарку,фото и просто написать сообщение?Но ,благодаря активным форумчаном,всё постепенно,не торопясь,можно освоить.Всем спасибо за понимание и поддержку.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> как выставить аватарку,фото


1. Зайти в свой Кабинет.

2. Найти в настройках:
Изменить фотографиюИзменить аватар
3. Выполнить предложенные действия и нажать на кнопку "Сохранить".




> и просто написать сообщение?


Выбрать нужную тему и просто написать сообщение! :Aga:  
При написании сообщений желательно соблюдать правила нашего форума, они очень простые и доступные:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672
Удачи! :Victory:

----------


## julia-minina

У меня вызывает затруднения техническая часть (загрузить видео, музыку), т.к. рада помочь или поделиться, но боялась сделать что-нибудь не так. Сегодня получилось! Ура!

----------


## irulia

> Вот я уже провела здесь часа два, практически впустую, хотя, конечно за 2 часа можно было отправить 30 сообщений в темы, которые открыты и которые уже год не активные.


Здравствуйте! У меня та же проблема) Брожу по форуму, на многих темах стоят очень старые даты. Но понемногу начинаю ориентироваться и соображать что к чему) Нет опыта общения на форумах. Но это происходит медленно) Поэтому я - еще молчун)

----------


## Dasha87

Если старые темы, создавайте новые :Grin:

----------


## Alehina123

Я вот тоже зарегистрировалась давно, а все как-то не решалась на общение. Останавливало то, что я не пишу песен, не сочиняю стихов. Чем я могу быть полезна, когда здесь столько талантов и талантищ! :Vah:  Но оказалось, что и я на что-то способна: могу набирать ноты, резать-клеить музыку, делать презентации... А самое главное - общаться! Ведь даже имея большой опыт за плечами, всегда нужен совет и поддержка коллег, ведь жизнь не стоит на месте!

----------

elen82 (13.12.2018), Mazaykina (03.01.2019), nezabudka-8s (13.12.2018)

----------


## Галак76

> Поверьте, наблюдать за кипучей жизнью нашего дома инку очень скучно, гораздо интереснее находиться внутри. 
> Не верите? Проверьте сами. Сделайте первый шаг.


Вы совершенно правы!!! Вот потихонечку начинаю осваивать здесь общение. Если что-то делаю не так - сильно не ШЛЁПАЙТЕ - постараюсь научиться (осваиваю технику ОБЩЕНИЯ  в компе) :Smile3:

----------

Mazaykina (03.01.2019)

----------


## Галак76

> Здравствуйте, Елена Евгеньевна! Не переживайте, если вы человек общительный, творческий и весёлый, то определённо попали туда, куда нужно! На наш огромный интернациональный форум для людей разных творческих профессий!  
> Елена, видимо, Вы не до конца пролистали главную страницу. Форум для специалистов по физической культуре и ЛФК здесь: 
>  *Форум: Инструктор физкультуры*.
> Выбирайте любые темы на этом форуме, заходите, располагайтесь, пишите, общайтесь... Удачи!


УРА!!!! Вот и я узнала, что здесь есть и по моей профессии страничка. Зайду обязательно, но сначала - по порядку (очень всего много - заблужусь). Пока здесь никак не привыкну...

----------


## margolov

Здравствуйте. Да, действительно сложно сделать первый шаг в общении...Страх быть не понятым или показаться глупым со своими вопросами, а здесь такие глыбы-профессионалы... Но, все же сделаю шаг на встречу, постараюсь быть полезной, а не только пользоваться. Огромное спасибо всем щедрым писателям!)

----------

nezabudka-8s (15.08.2020), PAN (11.08.2020)

----------


## taniusha61

Здравствуйте! Постараюсь быть полезной, опыт, хоть и небольшой, есть, но здесь столько профессионалов, что есть ощущение, что мои наработки покажутся не всем интересны. Но главное, начать!

----------


## Jelvad

это очень странно, но иногда я боюсь думать, что я выскажусь непонятно, проблематично, громко или тихо. Слишком очевидно или слушком глупо 
меня это делает гораздо слабее, чем я мог бы быть

----------


## elen82

> боюсь думать, что я выскажусь непонятно, проблематично, громко или тихо. Слишком очевидно или слушком глупо


Зря боитесь. Здесь очень доброжелательные люди и классные профессионалы. Самое главное правило - деликатность. Мы все пришли когда - то сюда со смущением и робостью, боялись вклиниться в разговор. Самые главные "незатрагиваемые" темы - это религия и политика. Вливайтесь в наш теплый домик, осматривайтесь, находите темы по вашему интересу и общайтесь.

----------

Mazaykina (30.01.2021), nezabudka-8s (24.01.2021)

----------


## evgeniy008

Здрасти. Мешает отсутствие возможности создать тему например. Ладно, так скажу. Написал повесть "Кот под дождём". В стиле фэнтези. Она на моём сайте музыкальном, в разделе "Рассказы". Представьте если б по ней фильм снять, а? Но до них же (режиссёров имею ввиду) не достучишься, они по моему бросили снимать и в политику ударились все )) Серьёзных более менее имею ввиду режиссёров. Такие дела. Может на форум этот режиссёр какой заглянет хоть... Эххх, такой сценарий пропадает...

----------


## колентьева

Всем здравствуйте! Татьяна, музыкальный руководитель в детском саду. Зарегистрировалась очень давно, но успешно об этом забыла. Как впрочем и пароль для входа. Немного не пойму как пользоваться... :Smile3:  :Smile3:  Не открывается не одна ссылка. Начинаю догадываться, что для этого я должна написать определенное количество сообщений? Если не трудно подскажите :Agree:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Немного не пойму как пользоваться... Не открывается не одна ссылка. Начинаю догадываться, что для этого я должна написать определенное количество сообщений? Если не трудно подскажите


Татьяна, ссылки могут не открываться по двум причинам: либо они нерабочие (устарели, удалены пользователем, файл выдаёт ошибку) или закрыты функцией сокрытия ссылок. Если вместо ссылки видите голубую полоску с английскими словами, то это точно пользователь применил данную функцию. Что в этом случае делать, почитайте моё объяснение в соответствующей теме:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5580139

И да! Чем больше у Вас количество информационных сообщений (несущих полезную информацию), тем больше Вам будет доступно закрытых тем и сообщений.
Удачи!

----------


## Виктория З

Я-новичок. Но абсолютно все устраивает на форуме. Много талантливых коллег, которые помогают

----------

